# brainerd MN saw gtg. April 11. 1430 8th st. staples MN. 8AM



## snuffbandit (Dec 4, 2014)

we need to have some more gtg's in MN! Im thinking of hosting a gtg out on my land on the weekend of april 4th or 11th if i can get like 10-15 people to commit ill have the gtg. Bring any and all saws and ill set up oak ash and pine on blocks ranging from 8" all the way up to like 28-34".


----------



## 295 tramp (Dec 4, 2014)

That's real close to my area. I live just west of Grand Rapids in Cohasset.
I looked at my work schedule and possibly can work that in.


----------



## BugaBoots (Dec 4, 2014)

That's no further than i have driven in the past for some. I would have to wait till closer to the date to give a definate answer as that is a little far out for me to say ya or nay yet.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 4, 2014)

Won't there still be 4' of snow on the ground in April?


----------



## clayczech (Dec 4, 2014)

I live south of Alexandria. I've been wondering when MN would be represented! I'm in.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2014)

Subscribing. Will attend if my schedule permits.

Hope everyone knows about this one on Saturday:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/gtg-at-tree-monkeys-dec-6-augusta-wi.266335/

Philbert
(Saint Paul)


----------



## husqy lover (Dec 4, 2014)

I to will attend pending my schedule


----------



## old guy (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm up fer that.

John


----------



## GCJenks204 (Dec 4, 2014)

Would a Canadian interloper be welcome? Maybe I could drop my wife off in Albertville shopping and I could come play with some saws.


----------



## flyboy553 (Dec 4, 2014)

subscribing. I'm in, lord willin' and the creek don't rise

Ted


----------



## snuffbandit (Dec 4, 2014)

GCJenks204 said:


> Would a Canadian interloper be welcome? Maybe I could drop my wife off in Albertville shopping and I could come play with some saws.


Canadians are more than welcome to come down haha.

i will give a definate date on month ahead so everyone has time to work stuff out or put it in their schedule. 



Guido Salvage said:


> Won't there still be 4' of snow on the ground in April?


lol i wouldnt be suprised if we still had snow but thing is after it being no warmer than a whole 10 degrees all winter the 30 degree days feel really hot haha


----------



## Stihl Livin (Dec 4, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 4, 2014)

You need to find the Dodgegeeks and make sure they are aware.


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 16, 2015)

ok! im setting the date of the gtg for the 4th.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Jan 16, 2015)

4th of what month?


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 16, 2015)

april.


----------



## BugaBoots (Jan 16, 2015)

That might be a possibility for me to go to. Will have to see what time brings a little closer to the date.


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm scheduled to work that day, I'll see if I can work
something out. I'd like to attend


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 16, 2015)

sounds good guys


----------



## chrisru (Jan 16, 2015)

I may be in !


----------



## GMAK (Jan 16, 2015)

I've never been to one, it sounds fun.


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 21, 2015)

ok my apologies guys i didn't realize it was easter sunday the 5 so april 11th will have to be the day it happens.


----------



## BugaBoots (Jan 21, 2015)

The 11th, that is sunday. Did you mean saturday the 10th.


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 22, 2015)

yes


----------



## BugaBoots (Jan 22, 2015)

Its on the calendar, Sounds like the wife is going to let me go. Wahoo!


----------



## BugaBoots (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry, I was wrong/looking ad a different month. It is the 11.


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 22, 2015)

Where is this going to be? I don't think I can just drive north and run in to it, can I? lol

Ted


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2015)

Definitely a possibility for me. Also, I will have both Leveraxes at that time if you guys want to try them out, I can make sure they get into the hands of someone attending if I cannot.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jan 22, 2015)

Subscribed...


----------



## 5R-INC (Jan 22, 2015)

Subscribed.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 22, 2015)

I would like to come up and I'm sure Sarah would too. I hadn't seen this thread till now. I could bring a saw or two with, haven't run one for a while. The most important question is what we gonna be eatin???


----------



## Jakers (Jan 22, 2015)

Subscribed, thats a whole lot closer to me than any others. ill try to make it but will know more closer to the date. i have lots of saws that need to be run...


----------



## dieselfitter (Jan 22, 2015)

So far, April 11th works for me.


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm located in staples if you follow hw10 it takes you straight here. If you are in need of directions pm me and I can give you the street and fire number for my grandfather's shop (location for the gtg) I will pickup a $hit lpad of doughnuts from a bakery here in town and they are damn good. I'll try to borrow a coffee pot from my church and I'll have plenty of coffee then. And remember if it runs and cuts bring it with haha


----------



## clayczech (Jan 22, 2015)

Got it in the books. Sounds like my father wants to come with. So that would be 2 people and maybe 7 saws. Can't wait!


----------



## Jakers (Jan 22, 2015)

Food can also be brought by the members that show up too. i know lots of people that love bringing a special dish that they specialize in


----------



## snuffbandit (Jan 23, 2015)

Jakers said:


> Food can also be brought by the members that show up too. i know lots of people that love bringing a special dish that they specialize in



hell it would be a saw potluck and a food potluck in one


----------



## Jakers (Jan 23, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> hell it would be a saw potluck and a food potluck in one


theres a good old minnesota word for everyone


----------



## clayczech (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll bring the hotdish. (Golaush) for the non minesssotan. Lol


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 26, 2015)

Burried way back on page 5! Gotta get this back to the front page!

Ted


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm working it out with another co worker to swap days. I'll know closer to the date for sure.
But I definitely want to be there. Hopefully I'll get my 084 cylinders back from mastermind and I'll bring the 084.
I'll bring the PM1000, fully rebuilt olympyk 980, 281, 262, ms440 and my hopefully soon to be running contra lighting.


----------



## Jakers (Jan 30, 2015)

bump... any new people want in on this?


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Jan 31, 2015)

I am interested. 

I'm sure it's as close as one will get to me.

What is expected of a person at these things?


----------



## Jakers (Jan 31, 2015)

1 stihl nut said:


> I am interested.
> 
> I'm sure it's as close as one will get to me.
> 
> What is expected of a person at these things?


nothing is expected really. just show up breathing oxygen and drinking water based liquids. bring a saw if you want or watch and run others saws that will let you. visit and learn. listen to stories. dont show up with a giant chip on your shoulder expecting to have a bad day or you will be run out there fast...


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Jan 31, 2015)

Jakers said:


> nothing is expected really. just show up breathing oxygen and drinking water based liquids. bring a saw if you want or watch and run others saws that will let you. visit and learn. listen to stories. dont show up with a giant chip on your shoulder expecting to have a bad day or you will be run out there fast...




Sounds good. 

I may have chips all over me but not so much on my shoulders.

Do I have to bring my own oxygen?


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Jan 31, 2015)

On my calendar. Looking forward to April!!


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 1, 2015)

Pulling out some ash chunks for the gtg. Biggest piece is 16" bigger and smaller to come!


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

so when is this gtg? and would it be all day?,all weekend? cutting/splitting wood? I'm just asking because i just got a few new saws that i haven't had much of a chance to try out yet.


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

ill probably be out at my shop around 8-9AM. so you can show up then or whenever you feel like. it will last all day possibly, depends on how long people hang around.


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

well i plan on attending, and maybe bring the my lady, and bringing 4 saws....


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

sounds good. what ya bringing for saws? i hope to have a 2095 and a 2171 by the time this roles around


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

stihl 661, 026, dolmar ps-510, ps-32


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

if anyone is near se mn, i'm doing a raffle fundraiser for a family who's house burnt down over the weekend. I'm doing the raffle tickets at my store for a dolmar ps-510, brand new with warranty starting when the winner is picked. $5 per ticket and selling 200 tickets.
*1ZX07299YW00430361*


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

alright guys. i found a real big oak tree, i seen it from the road and im geussing its around 40-50 inches in diameter. im gunna try to stop in and talk to the fols that own the property this week before eel pout festival.


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

ill take 2 tickets if you have paypal, or if your willing to wait till the GTG


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

i can give ya cash


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

im trying to set up paypal as we speak... otherwise i might still have tickets in april and cn bring them to the gtg...


----------



## Philbert (Feb 18, 2015)

mn man said:


> if anyone is near se mn, i'm doing a raffle fundraiser for a family who's house burnt down over the weekend. I'm doing the raffle tickets at my store for a dolmar ps-510, brand new with warranty starting when the winner is picked. $5 per ticket and selling 200 tickets.



PM a USPS address and I will send something appropriate for President's Day.

Philbert


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 18, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> alright guys. i found a real big oak tree, i seen it from the road and im geussing its around 40-50 inches in diameter. im gunna try to stop in and talk to the fols that own the property this week before eel pout festival.


Sound like a good candidate for that 2095 or a ported 084.
I'm still planning to make it. Looking forward to meet others with CAD.


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 18, 2015)

Or this


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't believe this thread doesn't get pinned. 

I mean, here we are, having a gtg in Paul Bunyan's back yard, and it barely gets any notice.

Paul would be rolling over in his grave. 

I guess only the important people around here get to have their gtg's pinned.


----------



## 1 stihl nut (Feb 18, 2015)

mn man said:


> if anyone is near se mn, i'm doing a raffle fundraiser for a family who's house burnt down over the weekend. I'm doing the raffle tickets at my store for a dolmar ps-510, brand new with warranty starting when the winner is picked. $5 per ticket and selling 200 tickets.
> *1ZX07299YW00430361*




You limit your tickets to 200?


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

yea so we get $1000... i dont need this raffle going on into the summer since they have nothing right now...


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

200 tickets at $5.00 a ticket


----------



## Jakers (Feb 18, 2015)

i think what he was surprised or saying is that it could be run like all the donation/raffles on here. they have a set drawing date and everyone is welcome, no limits. if people want to donate items to add to the raffle it just adds more interested parties


----------



## GPX433Todd (Feb 18, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> I'm located in staples if you follow hw10 it takes you straight here. If you are in need of directions pm me and I can give you the street and fire number for my grandfather's shop (location for the gtg) I will pickup a $hit lpad of doughnuts from a bakery here in town and they are damn good. I'll try to borrow a coffee pot from my church and I'll have plenty of coffee then. And remember if it runs and cuts bring it with haha


I live in Staples as well! Small world.


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

Jakers said:


> i think what he was surprised or saying is that it could be run like all the donation/raffles on here. they have a set drawing date and everyone is welcome, no limits. if people want to donate items to add to the raffle it just adds more interested parties


this is the first raffle i've ever done so i'm just kinda winging it... i bought the store a little over a month ago so i've been pretty busy


----------



## GPX433Todd (Feb 18, 2015)

Where exactly is this get together? I live on the Warner Rd.


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope ya stay busy! Nothin like keeping busy and keeping the bills pinned down!


mn man said:


> this is the first raffle i've ever done so i'm just kinda winging it... i bought the store a little over a month ago so i've been pretty busy


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

Right at the japkes mini store all on 8th street. I'm richards son


----------



## chucker (Feb 18, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Where exactly is this get together? I live on the Warner Rd.


dang I just delivered to folks on warner rd. next to the bridge... I live between pillager and baxter. so there are all kinds of wood nuts running around here making the forest sound like a logging camp? lol


----------



## mn man (Feb 18, 2015)

i used to know a girl that lived in pillager when i was living in brainerd... spent some time over there


----------



## GPX433Todd (Feb 18, 2015)

chucker said:


> dang I just delivered to folks on warner rd. next to the bridge... I live between pillager and baxter. so there are all kinds of wood nuts running around here making the forest sound like a logging camp? lol


I live 1000ft west of the bridge.


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey Todd ever hear a loud ass truck drive past your place haha


----------



## GPX433Todd (Feb 18, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> Hey Todd ever hear a loud ass truck drive past your place haha


Quite a few of 'em.


----------



## chucker (Feb 18, 2015)

yupp! and one of them is a yellow beast that belongs to a local wood nut, not that I wood reflect on that person in any way ??


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 18, 2015)

Chucked do you have a Loud yellow truck? haha


----------



## Jakers (Feb 18, 2015)

mn man said:


> this is the first raffle i've ever done so i'm just kinda winging it... i bought the store a little over a month ago so i've been pretty busy


good on you for doing it. nobody is doggin ya for the way you are doing it either. just chatting is all. the world needs more folks like you ;-)


----------



## chucker (Feb 22, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> Chucked do you have a Loud yellow truck? haha


yupp!! with a 7.5' red plow......


----------



## MOE (Feb 23, 2015)

I get pretty busy in april but will try to make it. Is it ok if my Dad shows up,(not on an AS member) he would probably be bringing some big homelites and Mccullochs,(550, 750 homie and pm 850 and maybe a super 797)


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 23, 2015)

bring him on up MOE


----------



## bikemike (Feb 23, 2015)

I really wish i could go money is tight and thats a long drive from cottage grove. When a saw gtg is closer to the cities il for sure be there


----------



## mn man (Feb 23, 2015)

tag along with someone... im sure someone would be willing to pick you up


----------



## Philbert (Feb 23, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I really wish i could go money is tight and thats a long drive from cottage grove. When a saw gtg is closer to the cities il for sure be there


They don't get too close to the Cities, due to the noise, the need for space, trees, etc. Most that I have attended have been 2+ hour drives.

But let's touch base about a week before the GTG. If I am going, you can meet me in Saint Paul. I think that it is about a 3 hour drive from my house (if I remember from the tornado of 2010).

Philbert


----------



## bikemike (Feb 23, 2015)

I may have to line that up. Sounds like a good time


----------



## MOE (Feb 23, 2015)

My Dad is off that weekend and is planning on going with or without me. If there's snow on the ground I should be able to make it. If I can't I'll send my 750 homelite and super 797 with him.


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 24, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I really wish i could go money is tight and thats a long drive from cottage grove. When a saw gtg is closer to the cities il for sure be there


If it doesn't work to catch a ride with Philbert let me know, it would be right on my way. I will be coming from south other the city's.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2015)

We could all car pool if someone has a large enough vehicle, and we limit the number of saws. You know, be environmentally friendly while we burn hydrocarbons and cut trees . . . 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 24, 2015)

Subscribing


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

Philbert said:


> We could all car pool if someone has a large enough vehicle, and we limit the number of saws. You know, be environmentally friendly while we burn hydrocarbons and cut trees . . .
> 
> Philbert


Where is the unlike button. Less saws ahhahaha you made me smile. Yeah i did lesson my fleet by a old mac 10-10 older no brake model. And screaming lil poulan micro 2000. But my friend pete may want to go and he has the zip i posted pictures of and a 034 il bring my poulan pro hope i have my new ring for it soon. Just ordered it through jackssmallengine today. Then a couple echo top handles


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh and a old lombard comango if i get it done in time. My ported 026 will need to stay at home missing all the throttle grip and trigger parts


----------



## mn man (Feb 24, 2015)

are any of you guys that are goin to the gtg really good at fixing/restoring old chainsaws?


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

mn man said:


> are any of you guys that are goin to the gtg really good at fixing/restoring old chainsaws?


Yep


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

mn man said:


> are any of you guys that are goin to the gtg really good at fixing/restoring old chainsaws?


What are you looking to get running


----------



## mn man (Feb 24, 2015)

cause i just got a husky 2101xp that runs but doesn't look pretty and needs some parts.... and i've never fixed a saw before... pics r posed in the chainsaw forum under the neighbor gave me this for free thread if u wanna see


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

mn man said:


> cause i just got a husky 2101xp that runs but doesn't look pretty and needs some parts.... and i've never fixed a saw before... pics r posed in the chainsaw forum under the neighbor gave me this for free thread if u wanna see


Where are you located


----------



## mn man (Feb 24, 2015)

south of rochester.... wykoff


----------



## bikemike (Feb 24, 2015)

mn man said:


> south of rochester.... wykoff
> View attachment 406860


Chainsawr.com will have those parts and id say new fuel lines filter and youl be in good shape


----------



## GPX433Todd (Feb 24, 2015)

Could we get the "for sure" date posted in the title of the post?


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 25, 2015)

yes i think its on the 3rd page but ill post again. it will be on april 11. ill be at my shop around 8:30-9 that morning so whenever you guys show up works.


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 25, 2015)

I just finished the olympyk 980 a week or so ago. I did a full rebuild and no base gasket a little timing advance, but no muffler mod I hate to cut it up as they are hard to find ,like the 084 muffler most of you guys are headed north for the gtg. I'm headed south west from Grand Rapids.
"come on nice weather"


----------



## mn man (Feb 25, 2015)

if anyone wants to buy a raffle ticket for the dolmar ps-510 that i was talking about on the other page pm me. I set up a paypal account so i could sell them on here. All money raised is donated to the family who's house burnt down. Thanks


----------



## bikemike (Feb 25, 2015)

Ok i hope to be there. Youl have a fire going rite?


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 25, 2015)

yep! ill have a fire goin


----------



## bikemike (Feb 25, 2015)

Good old poulan pro cut alot of cookies and about 3/4 gallon of fuel. It wouldn't give up.


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 25, 2015)

I wish my 272 got that great of mileage lol


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 26, 2015)

Snuff bandit were you able to get that big wood from you neighbor? I got the new coil for the 3120xp and the jugs for the 084 should be coming as soon as randy thaws out. The 980 rebuild is done.


----------



## 295 tramp (Feb 26, 2015)

The PM1000 is sporting a new 30" bar thanks to Jon. 
And the 084 awaits.


----------



## snuffbandit (Feb 26, 2015)

i have not had time to go talk to the guy yet i plan on it friday evening


----------



## BugaBoots (Feb 26, 2015)

I got me a 395 with a 36" that needs a work out. Also a 2186 with a 24 8pin and knocked rakers that needs tested out.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 28, 2015)

Gonna be spending Apr 8-12 in Nashville with my son-but our shop open house is on Sat Apr 18th. Adam is putting together some "run what ya brung" races and we should have plenty of food and drink for anyone who wants to attend!


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 1, 2015)

Mail order jug enhancement
.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Gonna be spending Apr 8-12 in Nashville with my son-but our shop open house is on Sat Apr 18th. Adam is putting together some "run what ya brung" races and we should have plenty of food and drink for anyone who wants to attend!


 What town is ur shop in?


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 1, 2015)

930 State Rd 35
Dresser WI 54009
715-294-3014


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 1, 2015)

I may be able to attend. Bringing 036 pro, 038, 038 magnum. 028 super. 028.
Located in circle pines mn.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

Cool i hope to be there to make some noise it about an hour from cottage grove. Are you also demo testing any saws


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> I may be able to attend. Bringing 036 pro, 038, 038 magnum. 028 super. 028.
> Located in circle pines mn.


Are you the guy with all the saws on cl for sale


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Cool i hope to be there to make some noise it about an hour from cottage grove. Are you also demo testing any saws


Are you asking me bikemike?


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 1, 2015)

Yessir. That's me


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 1, 2015)

Might have a 029 super to bring along. If I get it built in time


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Might have a 029 super to bring along. If I get it built in time


Cool beans. I should be bringing a 026 ported a lil wore out but still runs strong. A poulan pro 46cc. O34 super. Homelite super wiz and maybe a lombard comango


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll let others drive my saws. Will have a few for sale as well. Not going just to sell saws but to meet others with chainsaw blood running through them.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> I'll let others drive my saws. Will have a few for sale as well. Not going just to sell saws but to meet others with chainsaw blood running through them.


Yeah me too i sold 2 old saws then found out about the gtg hell i still have a few saws to bring plus my top handle saws. Neighborhood was hating on me Monday. Cut lots of cookies with my piped poulan yeah i had some fun


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 1, 2015)

maybe a swap meet to boot as well as make some chips from hell.
I have all kinds of parts saws homie 360s,330s, small remingtons, a bantam, poulan micros, echo302,echo?,stihl 031,08s,038 jonsered 49sp.
heck what about a potluck?


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 2, 2015)

haha the potlucks back a few pages there bud. but yea i got a couple parts saws my self that i aint gunna do nothing with.


----------



## MOE (Mar 2, 2015)

I've been passing some of this info on to my Dad,(doesn't trouble himself with the internet when he can go play with chainsaws and tractors). He is pretty stoked about this. We may be able to come up with a few saws and parts saws to bring for a mini tailgate swap if guys are doing that. Think my Dad has a well used 044 that he never uses anymore can probably come up with a few project saws that niether of us will get around to finishing as well.


----------



## GMAK (Mar 2, 2015)

I've put this on my calendar, may bring my brother too. And it sounds like I may need to bring some cash or hopefully something of interest to swap!


----------



## Jakers (Mar 2, 2015)

i kinda like the idea of a tailgate swap and shop. i have a couple of saws that i dont use enough to justify having around still. would there be any interest in a Stihl 441c-m or a ported dolmar 7300? ill most likely have the saws there but they will be for sale too


----------



## Philbert (Mar 2, 2015)

It's up to the host. But there is no better audience for saw parts, and tools, and related things than other chainsaw enthusiasts . . . . Good place for a 'free-swap' too - things you don't really want, don't have a lot of value, but hate to put in the trash.

Philbert


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm beyond fine with there being a swap n shop going on. It's nice seeing old saws brought back to life!


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 4, 2015)

I may be interested in something Stihl in the 70cc range...


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 5, 2015)

ill be there, bugaboots you have a mean poulan pro 330. ill bring some saws for swap too. are we doing any racing?


----------



## Jim Timber (Mar 5, 2015)

I might be able to make this.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 5, 2015)

ill get some 10 or 12 inch pine cants for racing and then ill make a 30 inch cant for big saws.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey where is the info on the Wisconsin shop grand opening run what you brung. Id like to mark it on the calendar


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 5, 2015)

page 4 or 5 i think mike


----------



## BugaBoots (Mar 5, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> ill be there, bugaboots you have a mean poulan pro 330. ill bring some saws for swap too. are we doing any racing?



It will be nice to finally see it, and how it cuts. i still have to get a 3/8 tip for the bar i got for it, then it should be really fun.

I will have to see how things play out, i may not be able to make it now but thats still up in the air yet.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 5, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Hey where is the info on the Wisconsin shop grand opening run what you brung. Id like to mark it on the calendar


Not actually a grand opening but a open house. Boyd's outdoor power and equipment in Dresser, Wisconsin. Always a good time, I'd recommend attending.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 5, 2015)

Got the new ring in my poulan 46cc saw today. Compression feels better now


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 5, 2015)

How are the classes gonna be setup? Any chance we can set the cants flat? For the smaller saws itd be nice to run 16's. I say 70 plus cc saws can play in the bigger stuff


----------



## bikemike (Mar 5, 2015)

Il do what ever for fun. Only bigger saws i have are old fart fart machines then 034 stock 026 mild port and a poulan 46cc


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds like a good time to me, what time do you want festivities to begin. Try and get the plans ironed out so people can prepare. I will be posting details about boyds this week on mn thread if anyone wants to come. There will be racing and delicious food! Lots of great people come and the more the better. Gonna try and iron out the details this week with WGP.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 5, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Sounds like a good time to me, what time do you want festivities to begin. Try and get the plans ironed out so people can prepare. I will be posting details about boyds this week on mn thread if anyone wants to come. There will be racing and delicious food! Lots of great people come and the more the better. Gonna try and iron out the details this week with WGP.


I think they said 830 9 am for the Brainard gtg


----------



## mn man (Mar 5, 2015)

are we splitting the wood too? or using the saws all day....? And if we are splitting the wood too, do we have enough.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope we have @svk coming with both of the Leveraxes - they should take care of all the splitting, right?

Philbert


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 6, 2015)

I live two miles from the GTG site. I am looking at a splitter after work today. If it's what she says it I'll be bringing it home. I'd be happy to tug it over there iff'n I own it.


----------



## svk (Mar 6, 2015)

Philbert said:


> I hope we have @svk coming with both of the Leveraxes - they should take care of all the splitting, right?
> 
> Philbert


I don't think I can make it. But I can hand off or ship the LA to you guys.


----------



## mn man (Mar 6, 2015)

i have a 22 ton splitter if you guys want me to bring it with... just let me know


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 6, 2015)

I own the splitter and it works swell. Combo horizontal and vertical.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 6, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> How are the classes gonna be setup? Any chance we can set the cants flat? For the smaller saws itd be nice to run 16's. I say 70 plus cc saws can play in the bigger stuff



I'm going to have a few 10" cants for small saws and races and I'll put 9 10" cants together to make 30" cants and I'll have some bigger oak and pine rounds along with some smaller stuff also


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 7, 2015)

I could possibly wrangle up some big wood. If we need a stick with some girth, let me know.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 7, 2015)

I know up in walker where there are some big pines I'll just get a firewood permit hook up the trailer and see if I can drop one of them


----------



## bikemike (Mar 7, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> I'm going to have a few 10" cants for small saws and races and I'll put 9 10" cants together to make 30" cants and I'll have some bigger oak and pine rounds along with some smaller stuff also


Never been to a saw race or a gtg. Looking forward to this


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 8, 2015)

Youll be wishing it never ended generally! Cant say ive ever been to a bad one.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm in fellows I worked it out today to get that day off.
So letter rip tator chip.


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 10, 2015)

Lets try and keep this on first pages! looking forward to it for sure. Ill have 10 or so swap or sell saws of people are interested,


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 10, 2015)

So as of right now how many are in , maybe , or for sure not able to attend?


----------



## bikemike (Mar 10, 2015)

Im about 90 percent in


----------



## old guy (Mar 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Il do what ever for fun. Only bigger saws i have are old fart fart machines then 034 stock 026 mild port and a poulan 46cc


Bikemike, I'll bring along a 2900 poulan 46cc and we can run em

John


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm 80%+, just depends on work.

April will be a busy CAD month, Brainerd, Boyds, and Iowa on 3 consecutive weekends. At least Boyds' is a 10 minute trip for me.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 10, 2015)

old guy said:


> Bikemike, I'll bring along a 2900 poulan 46cc and we can run em
> 
> John


You got a pic of your poulan


----------



## old guy (Mar 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> You got a pic of your poulan


I never learned to post pics, it's just a little green poulan.

John


----------



## bikemike (Mar 10, 2015)

old guy said:


> I never learned to post pics, it's just a little green poulan.
> 
> John


Yeah i was struggling with pics for a while too then just recently figured out the video crap


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in. Along with a few others.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 10, 2015)

Planning to make it if I can - might not know for sure until the week of . . 

Philbert


----------



## bikemike (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah i plan on bringing the go pro cam to get some video action of saws and saw racing for youtube and this site


----------



## bikemike (Mar 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Yeah i plan on bringing the go pro cam to get some video action of saws and saw racing for youtube and this site


 And if you dont want to be on video then put on a yellow smile face mask


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 10, 2015)

Me and Sarah are planning on coming. Im pretty sure we are carpooling with Adam.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 11, 2015)

I might even make a stool. Anyone want to watch me make a stool?


----------



## bikemike (Mar 11, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I might even make a stool. Anyone want to watch me make a stool?





andydodgegeek said:


> I might even make a stool. Anyone want to watch me make a stool?


il join join you with that. I dont have a carving bar but that wont stop me


----------



## MOE (Mar 11, 2015)

Looking like I will be working but my Dad, is fired up and will go weather I can or not. He's not an AS member but loves saws.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 11, 2015)

I seen a guy up here during Tall Timber days make a stool. We have a full lumber jack show up here sponsored by Stihl. Their is also a couple of chainsaw carvers that have booths and give live demonstrations


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 11, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I might even make a stool. Anyone want to watch me make a stool?


I'm sure there will be some sort of Porta-Potty there so we won't have to.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 12, 2015)

It works great and has excellent cycle times. Old 032AV I picked up this winter. Giving 'er a tryout. Like it more than my MS290.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 12, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> I'm sure there will be some sort of Porta-Potty there so we won't have to.



Haha I'll get the water pump working in my shop. It's like 50 feet from all the action


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 12, 2015)

Well the Ole 272xp is down and out for the count until I get my new AV mounts in. (Got er pinched and ripped one the rest the way) but within a week she will be kicking and spitting again and hopefully will get to sink her into a 28" oak and 36"+ oak for you guys


----------



## bikemike (Mar 13, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> Haha I'll get the water pump working in my shop. It's like 50 feet from all the action


Is it powered by a chainsaw engine?


----------



## MOE (Mar 14, 2015)

Stopped in at my dads place tonight. He had a tree down and was making cookies getting ready for the get together. Had his pro Mac 850, homelite 550 and ported olympyk 264 out. He ran my poulan 5200 and almost didn't give it back. These saws will be there.


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 14, 2015)

Nice tractor too.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 14, 2015)

2 gallons of gas and two cycle oil 7.00 bucks.
being able to hang out with dad and run some old chainsaws priceless.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 14, 2015)

MOE said:


> Stopped in at my dads place tonight. He had a tree down and was making cookies getting ready for the get together. Had his pro Mac 850, homelite 550 and ported olympyk 264 out. He ran my poulan 5200 and almost didn't give it back. These saws will be there.


Does that big mac fit on the boom of that tractor?


----------



## MOE (Mar 14, 2015)

He loves that tractor and the mac.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 15, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Is it powered by a chainsaw engine?



Haha unfortunatly no


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 15, 2015)

Need address or page where is posted. Haven't checked in for a bit. Planning on coming


----------



## bikemike (Mar 16, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Need address or page where is posted. Haven't checked in for a bit. Planning on coming


Cool need all the ppl and saws we can get more saws more noise the merrier


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 16, 2015)

What he said^^^ again. Date and location posted into the thread title please.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry guys - looks like I now have a family conflict and will not be able to make this one. If things change, I will show up!

Philbert


----------



## bikemike (Mar 16, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Sorry guys - looks like I now have a family conflict and will not be able to make this one. If things change, I will show up!
> 
> Philbert


Dang it i dont se the boooo button


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 17, 2015)

Date location and time are all in the title guys!


----------



## Erock (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm gonna shoot for it. Be good to meet some folks from here. Might bring one other of he can make it too.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 17, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> Date location and time are all in the title guys!


Cool. I've shared the link for this thread with some friends and they are always asking " What's the date?".


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 17, 2015)

Gettin closer! Me and the dodegeeks will be there with a trailer full of saws. Ill have a few runners for sale too if anyones interested. Might have 5r-inc with too! Whats our plan for food?


----------



## 5R-INC (Mar 17, 2015)

I am very interested in going.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll bring a large crock pot full of shredded beef and dollar buns


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 17, 2015)

I can grab a few bags of chips and water. Dieselfitter your more than welcome to hitch a ride up with us if youd like, should have plenty of room. Have the saw hauler trailer, i know weve gotten about 50 saws in it at once lol.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 17, 2015)

We got to figure out how to cram all the sawing, trading, bs'ing, eating, picture taking and whatever else may happen in 1 day of fun.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 18, 2015)

Hope i can afford to do a smoked pork shoulder but cant make that guarantee


----------



## bikemike (Mar 18, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> We got to figure out how to cram all the sawing, trading, bs'ing, eating, picture taking and whatever else may happen in 1 day of fun.


All at the same time?


----------



## sgrizz (Mar 18, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Hope i can afford to do a smoked pork shoulder but cant make that guarantee


making me hungry for a pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 18, 2015)

There is a grocery store and a hardware store a few blocks away. The hardware store is a Husqvarna dealer. There is an ACE which is our STIHL dealer about a half mile away. I'll try to get some food together too. To all the beer drinkers, ("Did he just say Beer?") I know of some good spots to take care of that later in the day. These places also have good campfire spots.


----------



## dieselfitter (Mar 18, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> I can grab a few bags of chips and water. Dieselfitter your more than welcome to hitch a ride up with us if youd like, should have plenty of room. Have the saw hauler trailer, i know weve gotten about 50 saws in it at once lol.



Thanks for the offer. I would like that. I cannot be sure that I can make it at this time. There is some talk at work about me working in ND for a few weeks.
Let's discuss it this weekend at Denny's.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm gonna bring a pile of saws. Not sure I'll have any time to sharpen them all but most should be fairly good. Haven't run quite a few since the races at Grantsburg last fall. Looking forward to meeting some more Minnesota chainsaw people.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 18, 2015)

i think i may know of a place or 2 you are thinking of also todd


----------



## MOE (Mar 19, 2015)

What cc's are you breaking the saw racing classes down too? I may send a couple of woods ported saws with my Dad to have fun with.


----------



## wendell (Mar 19, 2015)

A bit far to make for me but y'all have a good time.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 20, 2015)

The only ported saw I have is the 084 and it's still on the bench
the rest are stock with mm's or no base gaskets or just stock.
It will be nice to meet you guy's and be able to carry on a conversation that we have an interest in.
Most people I know are not into saws as much as I am and they loose interest quick.
But when their saw dumps on them I'm the first one they call.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 20, 2015)

MOE said:


> What cc's are you breaking the saw racing classes down too? I may send a couple of woods ported saws with my Dad to have fun with.


Cool beans looking forward to seeing what those saws run like in person.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 20, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> The only ported saw I have is the 084 and it's still on the bench
> the rest are stock with mm's or no base gaskets or just stock.
> It will be nice to meet you guy's and be able to carry on a conversation that we have an interest in.
> Most people I know are not into saws as much as I am and they loose interest quick.
> But when their saw dumps on them I'm the first one they call.


Yeah i think we have something in common then. Anything gas powered is my interest and other ppl are lost like a deer in headlights talking with me


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 20, 2015)

Should be nice enough the alky saws can play!


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 20, 2015)

id say for the races just run anything you want against other people within reason haha, unless a small cc wants a bite of a large cc. 

also if your 100% positive you are coming to the gtg please send me a PM so i have a general idea of how many people are going to be there.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 20, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> id say for the races just run anything you want against other people within reason haha, unless a small cc wants a bite of a large cc.
> 
> also if your 100% positive you are coming to the gtg please send me a PM so i have a general idea of how many people are going to be there.


Hopefully more ppl than less


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad I logged in tonight.
I should be able to make this and maybe bring the little man with too.
I can bring a big pot of chili along with the 6100 and 7910 w/modded carb.
Any other saws from my sig you guys want to try out just pm me so I don't miss it in the thread.
Also have a David Bradley 360 that might be for sale and a Jonsered 621(needs assembled). Again pm me if interested so I don't miss it in the thread.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 21, 2015)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Glad I logged in tonight.
> I should be able to make this and maybe bring the little man with too.
> I can bring a big pot of chili along with the 6100 and 7910 w/modded carb.
> Any other saws from my sig you guys want to try out just pm me so I don't miss it in the thread.
> Also have a David Bradley 360 that might be for sale and a Jonsered 621(needs assembled). Again pm me if interested so I don't miss it in the thread.


All of them


----------



## bikemike (Mar 21, 2015)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Glad I logged in tonight.
> I should be able to make this and maybe bring the little man with too.
> I can bring a big pot of chili along with the 6100 and 7910 w/modded carb.
> Any other saws from my sig you guys want to try out just pm me so I don't miss it in the thread.
> Also have a David Bradley 360 that might be for sale and a Jonsered 621(needs assembled). Again pm me if interested so I don't miss it in the thread.


Bring your top handle saw id like to see that. Il be bringing a echo 340 top handle and my 360t


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 21, 2015)

Got a buddy who's coming and he's in the market for a top handle. Anyone looking to sell one, preferably Stihl, bring it along.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 21, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Got a buddy who's coming and he's in the market for a top handle. Anyone looking to sell one, preferably Stihl, bring it along.


 I had a echo 340 up forsale for a bit but i could not part with it cuase it is small lite and starts too easy i may need a timing advance and its also a reed port engine


----------



## bikemike (Mar 21, 2015)

Can someone bring a 8 pin ring for a stihl 026 260 for me to try on my woods part saw


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 22, 2015)

Can't let a whole day go by without a post. Here's my MM from Saturday.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 22, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Can't let a whole day go by without a post. Here's my MM from Saturday.View attachment 414059


If you crome plate that shroud it will make it faster. Maybe some crome bar nuts too.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 22, 2015)

I chrome plated the throttle trigger and the chain.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 22, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> I chrome plated the throttle trigger and the chain.


Dang it. Im not racin against you now


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 22, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Dang it. Im not racin against you now


Google® disappoints with pictures for bogus proof.


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 22, 2015)

No need for fancy baffles


----------



## bikemike (Mar 22, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> No need for fancy bafflesView attachment 414087


Just a crome exhaust tip


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 22, 2015)

Or if you want quad exhaust


----------



## GPX433Todd (Mar 22, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> No need for fancy bafflesView attachment 414087


I run without ear plugs...


----------



## bikemike (Mar 22, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Or if you want quad exhaustView attachment 414092


next time hook them all and label it as a top fuel funny saw


----------



## bikemike (Mar 22, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> I run without ear plugs...


Guess it helps on a monthly basis


----------



## timberjak (Mar 22, 2015)

Im close to you snuff. I will try to make it. Its busy time butttt ive never been to one and always wanted to go. 

I will pm u if im coming. 

Might bring some logs too

If i come i hope someone wants an ms290 in trade. Got it as a payment from a little lady. Want a husky or top handle. 

I would do some chainsaw carving if ya wanted. Maybe a 10 min. Bear 


Timberjak


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 22, 2015)

Any race saw justifies ear plugs, need big outlets when there is big inlets


----------



## bikemike (Mar 22, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Any race saw justifies ear plugs, need big outlets when there is big inletsView attachment 414098


Are you talking about a woman or saw


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 22, 2015)

Bikemike you sound like an alright fella lol


----------



## bikemike (Mar 23, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Bikemike you sound like an alright fella lol


Thankyou.


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 24, 2015)

Well looks like its me and the dodgegeeks, dieselfitter and kdeerpark cruising up together. So count atleast another 5 in.


----------



## 5R-INC (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey you forgot me on the way by.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 24, 2015)

My friend pete and plan on attending. Uless some freak chit comes up


----------



## bikemike (Mar 25, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Or if you want quad exhaustView attachment 414092


You got some talent to hold 2 side by sides in one hand


----------



## bikemike (Mar 25, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Any race saw justifies ear plugs, need big outlets when there is big inletsView attachment 414098


That Tillotson off a sled hope you bring that saw. You run alcohol or high octane?


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 25, 2015)

That saw is setup for alcohol and runs %15 nitro. Itll be up there fot sure. 5r inc thats cool. Meeting at the dodgegeeks at 5ish i believe.


----------



## old guy (Mar 25, 2015)

Cheryl & I are coming up.

John


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 25, 2015)

well it turns out the bigger of the 2 oaks i was going to cut for you guys was about 5 feet in diameter and hollow


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to hear john!


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 26, 2015)

Thinking tomorrow im gonna start firing up saws and making sure there ready!


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 26, 2015)

This weekend is chain sharpening, parts saw roundup, list of items to take and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 27, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> Hey you forgot me on the way by.


I got room for ya.


----------



## Jakers (Mar 27, 2015)

confirmed... I'll be there


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 27, 2015)

Giving the 272 new AV mounts and fuel line/filter and gunna get this 029 running and cleaned up (for sale) and got a job for tomorrow removing this nice 22"-26" oak at the local catholic school


----------



## BugaBoots (Mar 28, 2015)

Well looking like I won't be there. Just got an email last week letting me know my first drill back is that weekend. I was really hoping to make it to this one.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 28, 2015)

BugaBoots said:


> Well looking like I won't be there. Just got an email last week letting me know my first drill back is that weekend. I was really hoping to make it to this one.


Dam no unlike button


----------



## bikemike (Mar 28, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> This weekend is chain sharpening, parts saw roundup, list of items to take and a partridge in a pear tree.


If you have 026 grip trigger lockout lever im shure that will be a shure sale $10?


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 28, 2015)

I got one bikemike if 295 tramp doesnt have one.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 28, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> I got one bikemike if 295 tramp doesnt have one.


Cool what you want for those parts. My saw will be there and running as is. Probably the one and only wood 2x4 grip at the gtg


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 28, 2015)

so while I was climbing today with the 272 she slipped off the branch and broke half the brake handle. So if anyone has got a clutch cover with a plastic handle or just the plastic handle bring it with I'll have a bit of cash.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Cool what you want for those parts. My saw will be there and running as is. Probably the one and only wood 2x4 grip at the gtgView attachment 415465


Cool handle. 2 weeks out...PM700 wood tested, hope to run some oldies this week to make sure they still run. May even try to fix a project or two if I get time.

See y'all soon.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 29, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> so while I was climbing today with the 272 she slipped off the branch and broke half the brake handle. So if anyone has got a clutch cover with a plastic handle or just the plastic handle bring it with I'll have a bit of cash.


Ouch at least it wasnt the rear handle


----------



## bikemike (Mar 29, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> Cool handle. 2 weeks out...PM700 wood tested, hope to run some oldies this week to make sure they still run. May even try to fix a project or two if I get time.
> 
> See y'all soon.


We will have a zip and lombard comango thats all for the oldies i have


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 29, 2015)

bikemike said:


> We will have a zip and lombard comango thats all for the oldies i have


If all goes well, the Zip race is on. Got one getting a Brown to Tilly carb swap right now.

Crowds love a Zip race. They can go out for dinner, a drink, and maybe a short movie, and be back in time for the finish.


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2015)

We had 5 Zips running at Mitch's GTG several years back. Even with hearing protection it got a little painful.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 29, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> If all goes well, the Zip race is on. Got one getting a Brown to Tilly carb swap right now.
> 
> Crowds love a Zip race. They can go out for dinner, a drink, and maybe a short movie, and be back in time for the finish.


Its not always too slow but it will rub all day on a tank of gas. If it was later in the year and had a mosquito prob id prolly do the old 30wt mix in it and smoke em out


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 29, 2015)

I know andy and duane both have zips so theres 2 more. I got a old pioneer 600 thats pretty noisy


----------



## bikemike (Mar 29, 2015)

Well if i got the money and time il try a pork shoulder smoke on my new used smoker it shure dont smell like my black R2D2 smoker yet it be a while till its all nice and juicy


----------



## wendell (Mar 29, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Well if i got the money and time il try a pork shoulder smoke on my new used smoker it shure dont smell like my black R2D2 smoker yet it be a while till its all nice and juicy


I just had one of those given to me. Really rusty so need to get it cleaned up and then learn how to use it.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 29, 2015)

i got an old 1967 first gen mac 10-10 thats got more than its fare share of volume


----------



## bikemike (Mar 29, 2015)

wendell said:


> I just had one of those given to me. Really rusty so need to get it cleaned up and then learn how to use it.


Yeah mine was a a bit abused too for 25 bucks but now il make it the way i want i am going to install a smaller stove burner in the hot box for the steam pot and help regulate heat and aslo use lots of apple wood. After a year or so it should be nice and seasoned up


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not sure what all saws to bring. I kind of figure I'd just bring ported saws but I might bring a stock saw or 2 as well. I won't have time to run or sharpen any of them prior to the big day so don't harrass me if they're a little dull. I'm VERY busy working on my Power wagon project right now, i spent about 21 hours in the garage over Saturday and Sunday working on it.


----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 30, 2015)

Corralling the herd.
I found you a 026 parts saw bikemike.


----------



## snuffbandit (Mar 31, 2015)

if anyone has a top handle saw for sale bring it with im in the market for one preferably husky or echo.


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 31, 2015)

I have an echo cs 300 I'd sell


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## 295 tramp (Mar 31, 2015)

I have two old school top handle micro's that run like a banshee. 
The price is right you could buy two and not have near as what a newer used one would be.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

Well guys i made it to sams club and got 19.6 pounds of pork shoulder butt roast to smoke up this Friday. Try out the new used smoker upgraded by me. Installed a stove burner in the hot box to help regulate heat. Installed a cut down iron grate above burner for a steam pot. And temp Guages at each end of the smoker. Hope it turn out good and i plan on bringing a crok pot full



Before


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

mortalitool said:


>


im bringing the 340 and 360t


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty saw there


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> if anyone has a top handle saw for sale bring it with im in the market for one preferably husky or echo.


You dont want the newer husky


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm not sure what all saws to bring. I kind of figure I'd just bring ported saws but I might bring a stock saw or 2 as well. I won't have time to run or sharpen any of them prior to the big day so don't harrass me if they're a little dull. I'm VERY busy working on my Power wagon project right now, i spent about 21 hours in the garage over Saturday and Sunday working on it.


Ur lucky. I wish i could get that kind of time fartin around. Think i need lots of white castle to get that kind of freedom


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone else have any ported 026 260 to run at the gtg?


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Pretty saw there


Ur in Woodbury huh. Yeah i just moved to cottage grove in October


----------



## mortalitool (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm actually up in circle pines. Was in Woodbury a few years back.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> I have two old school top handle micro's that run like a banshee.
> The price is right you could buy two and not have near as what a newer used one would be.
> View attachment 416007


I had a poulan 2000 looked great small and dinky looking but wish all these new top handle saws ripped like that old poulan did.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> I'm actually up in circle pines. Was in Woodbury a few years back.


Gotcha. Yeab i haven't updated anything yet and dont plan too


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 31, 2015)

Sarah dodgegeek has one of the fastest 026s ive ever run.


----------



## bikemike (Mar 31, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Sarah dodgegeek has one of the fastest 026s ive ever run.


Do you know who did the work to the saw? Or what was done?


----------



## jonsered raket (Mar 31, 2015)

Scott kunz aka treemonkey did the saw. Im pretty sure it would hit 18k rpm no load if your ballsy enough to try


----------



## wendell (Mar 31, 2015)

Treemonkey

It was monkeyed with.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 1, 2015)

Yup Sarah will have her treemonkeyed 026 with. Again, not sure on the condition of the chain though. Should be pretty OK, saw only gets used in races.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 1, 2015)

I might as well mention it here, we are probably going to be putting on chainsaw racing again at the Rush City fair. This will be our 3rd year. It is an extremely good time.


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 1, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I might as well mention it here, we are probably going to be putting on chainsaw racing again at the Rush City fair. This will be our 3rd year. It is an extremely good time.


I was wondering what the date is, so I checked and it looks like Sat. July 18th. 
Here is link, for those interested:
http://www.chisagocountyfair.org/parade.html


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Scott kunz aka treemonkey did the saw. Im pretty sure it would hit 18k rpm no load if your ballsy enough to try


Oh i would try it. Id like to se what mine hits. I did port it a bit but im still waiting on a 1/8 rightangle grinder before i can truly play with small jugs. Use to port moto x bikes and hill climb bikes but you have room to work from both sides of the jug


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

wendell said:


> I just had one of those given to me. Really rusty so need to get it cleaned up and then learn how to use it.


Ever need help or pointers i have a few tricks up my sleeve. But well se how this new smoker works first


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

Any interest in this beast? Homelite 600D I think? Missing badge. It runs.


----------



## MOE (Apr 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Anyone else have any ported 026 260 to run at the gtg?


My Dad will be bringing my ported 346xp to play with. Has a semi chisel chain, but cuts pretty good


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 1, 2015)

Ill have my woods ported 2152 and the little old 55 husky


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Any interest in this beast? Homelite 600D I think? Missing badge. It runs.


I have one simalar it's a homelite 17.
The tank is cracked but it's a complete saw.



Bring it with you maybe.we can do some trading.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 1, 2015)

Anybody got a 07 stihl with a good jug and slug that's what I'm in the market for.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> I have one simalar it's a homelite 17.
> The tank is cracked but it's a complete saw.View attachment 416277
> 
> View attachment 416278
> ...


Nice! I'll bring it along. I'll have an 036 parts saw. 034 runner. 032 runner. 066 runner. 044 parts saw. 019t runner. Few 028 runners. 2 028 supers runners. Some .325 16" chains. The homelite 600D runner. 015L parts saw. Some cash.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


>


Is it a runner? No screen bet you cant hear yours think running that


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

Yep it runs. Man its so loud!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> I have one simalar it's a homelite 17.
> The tank is cracked but it's a complete saw.View attachment 416277
> 
> View attachment 416278
> ...


Whats the difference between the 17 and the wiz?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

I really don't know. Interesting tho!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

Need to let the Urethane cure and bolt it down now the antlers are gone and a crescent wrench and plug socket as handles. No more REDNECK hello WRENCH NECK


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> I really don't know. Interesting tho!


Yeah to me they look the same gear reduction


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 1, 2015)

17- 1954-56 , 4.32 cu.in. bore 2.0, stroke 1.375
Wiz- 1959-61, same as 17
600d-1960-61, 5.01 cu.in, bore 2.0625, stroke1.50


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


>


What chain is on the zip i got a carlton 404 and it tears wood up like a stump grinder


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> 17- 1954-56 , 4.32 cu.in. bore 2.0, stroke 1.375
> Wiz- 1959-61, same as 17
> 600d-1960-61, 5.01 cu.in, bore 2.0625, stroke1.50


Cool thanks for the info on that so the new jug on old saw makes a stroker saw


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 1, 2015)

Acres site says 17 & wiz comes stock with 1/2 pitch chain
The 600d says stock chain was 7/16 pitch.
Never heard of that size pitch


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> What chain is on the zip i got a carlton 404 and it tears wood up like a stump grinder


I wanna say 404. But I may be mistaken. Def. Not 3/8.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

My clutch says .404 on it chain in the pic is not the new carlton


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

Awesome. So how are we gonna tell who is who? Name tags? Something?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

Going by arborist site handles? First name basis?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Need to let the Urethane cure and bolt it down now the antlers are gone and a crescent wrench and plug socket as handles. No more REDNECK hello WRENCH NECK View attachment 416297


Looking nice!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

Mike bike mike or that guy


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

Nick here


----------



## svk (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Going by arborist site handles? First name basis?


Name tag with both?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

Me just bad with names if everyone was a tool or part id have it down in no time. hey wrist pin, whats slappin? Oh not much sparky. Did you se muffler bearing around the shop. Nahh i think he took off with bar and rod. Oh ok im ready to do lunch with jugs.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 1, 2015)

Just say dude whata sweet saw man all day long.


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Awesome. So how are we gonna tell who is who? Name tags? Something?



Not quite sure but I got my sweatshirt from eel pout this year and it says snuffbandit on the back of it, if it isn't to hot out I'll wear that.

P.S. The shitter won't be up and running the pump dosent want to co-operate


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 1, 2015)

Nametags with both work good, it might take awile but names eventually sink in.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> Just say dude whata sweet saw man all day long.


I like this idea haha. Pretty much is what everyone is gonna be saying.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

Is it 1430 8th St or 8th St NE or 8th ST SE? Just 8th St ?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> Not quite sure but I got my sweatshirt from eel pout this year and it says snuffbandit on the back of it, if it isn't to hot out I'll wear that.
> 
> P.S. The shitter won't be up and running the pump dosent want to co-operate


It needs a homelite xl engine on it


----------



## bikemike (Apr 1, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Is it 1430 8th St or 8th St NE or 8th ST SE? Just 8th St ?


Now you confused the shart out of me


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

I Googled it.....few different auto options.....NE, SE, and just plain 8th st


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 1, 2015)

N.E.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 1, 2015)

10-4


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 1, 2015)

Should be at the two big white buildings in the upper right.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 1, 2015)

Re


snuffbandit said:


> Not quite sure but I got my sweatshirt from eel pout this year and it says snuffbandit on the back of it, if it isn't to hot out I'll wear that.
> 
> P.S. The shitter won't be up and running the pump dosent want to co-operate


 Rent-A-ChitHouse???


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 1, 2015)

Yea N.E we have 4 dirt tracks going back there use the third one from the south side. And if anyone need to poop there's a gas station 3/4 mile away


----------



## wendell (Apr 2, 2015)

svk said:


> Name tag with both?


That is what is usually done.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 2, 2015)

If you have a bucket we can chit in it. I think a logger chits in da woods?


----------



## chucker (Apr 2, 2015)

if your still going to need a little bigger cant to gnaw away at I might be able to find one in this mess of pecker poles ? I'll

see what happens this week as I get ready to make kindling out of them!! lol


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 2, 2015)

chucker said:


> if your still going to need a little bigger cant to gnaw away at I might be able to find one in this mess of pecker poles ? I'llView attachment 416502
> View attachment 416503
> see what happens this week as I get ready to make kindling out of them!! lol


Bring BIG wood!


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 2, 2015)

Cleaned, fueled, oiled, sharpened. A week ahead of time.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 2, 2015)

In the market for a 18-20 inch bar,chain, and sprocket for the 032 if anyone has something. Currently has a very worn out setup on it.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 2, 2015)

chucker said:


> if your still going to need a little bigger cant to gnaw away at I might be able to find one in this mess of pecker poles ? I'llView attachment 416502
> View attachment 416503
> see what happens this week as I get ready to make kindling out of them!! lol


That pile looks twice as big as it really is


----------



## bikemike (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice part about a crappy bar n chain on a crappy crapsman is it still works great. For running through dirt to cut stump roots


----------



## chucker (Apr 2, 2015)

bikemike said:


> That pile looks twice as big as it really is


you could maybe be right ! after it's c,s,s they all seem to be less than what's pictured in a photo or in the mind???? lol


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 2, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Nice part about a crappy bar n chain on a crappy crapsman is it still works great. For running through dirt to cut stump roots


'Cept the 032 is a STIHL...


----------



## GMAK (Apr 2, 2015)

My little bro and I will be attending. I'm going to bring pretty much everything I have, most will be for sale or swap other than my stihl's. A 55 Husky in good shape, then a Mac 1-10, older Homelite, etc... Looking forward to it. I guess I could try to put a list together ahead of time.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 2, 2015)

This is starting to sound more and more like a 'swap meet' with a GTG on the side!

(Wish I could make it.)

Philbert


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 2, 2015)

Philbert said:


> This is starting to sound more and more like a 'swap meet' with a GTG on the side!
> 
> (Wish I could make it.)
> 
> Philbert


A.K.A. Swap&Meet


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 2, 2015)

I plan to do some swapping if guys are in the market. Lots of stihls


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a ton of saws if anone needs anything jonsered. Ill have a few stihl projects if people want em.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> 'Cept the 032 is a STIHL...


True.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Well guys the smoke is slow to warm up this morning. Doing up a honey garlic rub for the pork shoulders hope it turns out black


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Il post some before during and after pics as it goes on.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Il bring my old very well seasoned smoker for trade for a wild thing if anyone is looking for a smoker


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 3, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Well guys the smoke is slow to warm up this morning. Doing up a honey garlic rub for the pork shoulders hope it turns out black


Like this from last weekend? Dutch oven was for transportation purposes.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 3, 2015)

Yum


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Like this from last weekend? Dutch oven was for transportation purposes.View attachment 416626


Oh yumm. That looks great. Im gunna start a whats ya cookin thread today too


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

This is what im starting out with shy of 20 lbs of pork butt roast


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Like this from last weekend? Dutch oven was for transportation purposes.View attachment 416626


My wife didnt like my dutch oven but i didnt either


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Rub on smoker smokin
Ok


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok, sounds like i may be able to make it after all. Put me down as a definate maby, lol.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> I have a ton of saws if anone needs anything jonsered. Ill have a few stihl projects if people want em.


What do you have for stihl projects?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

2 or 3 saw not in picture will be attending


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a tank l/rear handle assembly for an 026 bikemike.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> What do you have for stihl projects?


Oh a ohhh26 needs a ring and need to get a 1/8 inch collet right angle micro grinder then one day make the heavy oooh34 a bit more impressive too


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> I have a tank l/rear handle assembly for an 026 bikemike.


10$ for the parts off of the tank?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

Sure. Sounds good to me. $20 and you can have the whole works. Tank and all. I will check to see if it has all the guts.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Sure. Sounds good to me. $20 and you can have the whole works. Tank and all. I will check to see if it has all the guts.


Its not the flippy floppy tank cap is it?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Its not the flippy floppy tank cap is it?


No. Regular screw cap style. I sent you a pm


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

I was thinking about bringing my mityvac if anyone is interested in getting their saws pressure/vacuum checked.......? Can do it for cheap.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Im liking this smoker. Stihl got some imp
rovements and practice with this one


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Bump the temp up more and ran out of propane a while ago now its all apple wood heat


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Sneek peak


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 3, 2015)

Bikemike im coming over!


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

Mouth watering need bbbeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Mouth watering need bbbeeeeeeeeeeeer


Yeah sounds good i may dig out the shine soon


----------



## mn man (Apr 3, 2015)

is anyone bringing a dolmar 7910? i was thinking about buying one but i wanna try one out first


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 3, 2015)

I could bring one for you to buylol, we just sold our 7910 demo. I might be able to get one to run, ill check.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Well 10 plus hrs later and it smells very good now the smoke has cleared


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice work! Looks delicious


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes I'll have another


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok guys i got one gallon of pork ready for the 11th hope you dont mind some fat in it cause i dont cut it out. Its may way of makin you full and slow for the races lol


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Dog treat


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 3, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Dog treatView attachment 416847


You bringing him too?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> You bringing him too?


I thought about it but she dont like loud noise too much and she feeds on ppls fear and she is a rescue dog that never liked guys and she is alot better now but id still hate for her to have a chit fit at a 140lbs of dog


----------



## bikemike (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats all folks batt was dead for final pics. Well some of you might like it so.e may not but im blunt and if there is things you like about this or dont let me know. I can take it like a man. But looking forward to meeting yall and being around ppl that dont get bored witb saw talk. Il have a good friend with me and maybe the dog. I will be 7 to 9 saws deep


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 4, 2015)

Throwing a carb kit in the ole 261. 
figured id actually get ready a little before a gtg. I should have 15-20 runners with. Few project saws also.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 4, 2015)

Bikemike, we gotta talk next weekend. I just got one of them 3 in 1 smoker grills this week. Gotta try smokin now.

On sale at the man's mall for 229 thru today (Saturday). I added the big gauge to the charcoal/smoker side. Can read it out the house window...







First ribeye on it was lunch today.


----------



## GMAK (Apr 4, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Oh a ohhh26 needs a ring and need to get a 1/8 inch collet right angle micro grinder then one day make the heavy oooh34 a bit more impressive too



Put me down as officially interested in your 026. One of my favorite saws.

My bad, think I quoted the wrong post! Well anyways, if someone has a project 026, I'd be interested....


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 4, 2015)

I plan on making up to this one. As usual, sounds like a good time. May or may not have another saw freak with me. 
And of course, my infamous Mean Green Machine Splittin' Machine! Just for Andy's enjoyment of course!( U know what you can do with yer Fiskers!) lol

Ted


----------



## bikemike (Apr 4, 2015)

GMAK said:


> Put me down as officially interested in your 026. One of my favorite saws.
> 
> My bad, think I quoted the wrong post! Well anyways, if someone has a project 026, I'd be interested....


Yeah they are not for sale bit il be looking for parts to that saw


----------



## bikemike (Apr 4, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> Bikemike, we gotta talk next weekend. I just got one of them 3 in 1 smoker grills this week. Gotta try smokin now.
> 
> On sale at the man's mall for 229 thru today (Saturday). I added the big gauge to the charcoal/smoker side. Can read it out the house window...
> 
> ...


I just gutted my grill that was very similar to yours i was thinking of putting a damper between gas and coal half to spread the heat around and add the coal flavor to the gas side when needed. Nice grill and keep the grates oiled or greased when not in use tp prevent rust


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 4, 2015)

Bringin' a 045AV with. Just got it from my brother. Was my dads. He bought it new.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice 045. What a bone head I am I for some reason I was thinking the gtg was on the 12th. I was looking at the thread title and I realized it's on the 11th. I glad I didn't show up on the 12th.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> Nice 045. What a bone head I am I for some reason I was thinking the gtg was on the 12th. I was looking at the thread title and I realized it's on the 11th. I glad I didn't show up on the 12th.


Yeah you would be walkin through dust and maybe get a chance to noodle a cookie


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Throwing a carb kit in the ole 261. View attachment 416888
> figured id actually get ready a little before a gtg. I should have 15-20 runners with. Few project saws also.


Why do you choose bolts over studs?


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 5, 2015)

You cant use bolts on the hl series, its too small of area to get bolt in


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

Is anyone bringing a tach to se what saws are hitting


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> You cant use bolts on the hl series, its too small of area to get bolt in


Yeah i like studs and have thought about converting saws to studs so i dont need to worry about threads thinning out in the case on something i think il be trearing down a few times


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 5, 2015)

I can bring a tach


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> I can bring a tach


Cool i know my poulan only turns stock rpm bue to rev limited coil but im curious about the 026


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 5, 2015)

I also have a tach I can bring


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 5, 2015)

Five solid hours of teardown, cleaning, scrubbing, de-greasing, scrubbing more. It's done. Saw was filthy inside. It has cut hundreds of cords of wood and cleared many a acres of land.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 5, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Five solid hours of teardown, cleaning, scrubbing, de-greasing, scrubbing more. It's done. Saw was filthy inside. It has cut hundreds of cords of wood and cleared many a acres of land.View attachment 417222


Amazing how something can look like crap when nasty dirty a lil time to clean and reveal the inner beauty


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 5, 2015)

Before pics of the chain brake internals woulda made anyone cringe. Packed solid in there. Musta knocked a couple pounds off the powerheads weight when I was done.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 6, 2015)

~Paging SnuffBandit~ 
What do you got for a head count? Enough timber lined up for cutting? Need any help on Friday? 
Anything else needed?


----------



## chucker (Apr 6, 2015)

I have 1 big ole oak log for cookies/boring @ 28" to 38" over 100" long...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 6, 2015)

Head count i will be coming with a friend and maybe a 10yr old son who finally got to run my crapsman saw yesterday he was all excited after he ran it


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll be there


----------



## mn man (Apr 6, 2015)

i'm coming stag


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm in. Maybe with 2 guys maybe solo.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 6, 2015)

mn man said:


> is anyone bringing a dolmar 7910? i was thinking about buying one but i wanna try one out first



Ill have mine there.
It has a Walbro carb on it now and ill be bringing a modded Zama to put on and test. It'll be wearing a 36" 3/8 and maybe bring the 20" 404 setup also.

Will also have the 6100 and the little ms150 with also.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 6, 2015)

Also be bringing a pot of chili.


----------



## Jakers (Apr 6, 2015)

Im in weather pending. Real name is Jacob Bruns. Recent pic of me at I-Hop in Watertown, SD


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 7, 2015)

Jakers I think I'm Facebook friends with ya.


----------



## Jakers (Apr 7, 2015)

its a distinct possibility. i usually just accept friend requests assuming they are people from here


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 7, 2015)

Ya I hear ya aaaaa


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 7, 2015)

Nick Stoeckel on the book face


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm in. Bringing some Burnett Dairy String Whips I picked up last weekend...if I can resist looking at them in the fridge all week!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

Mike schlak and this is my Facebook


----------



## mn man (Apr 7, 2015)

I just ordered the parts i think i need to get my 2101xp running ...... it was stupid that i waited this long, cause i probably wont have them until after the gtg.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

mn man said:


> I just ordered the parts i think i need to get my 2101xp running ...... it was stupid that i waited this long, cause i probably wont have them until after the gtg.


Unlike button? I cant find it


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 7, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> ~Paging SnuffBandit~
> What do you got for a head count? Enough timber lined up for cutting? Need any help on Friday?
> Anything else needed?



i got about 70' of norway pine from about 31" down to about 24" and some cottonwood blocks and the trunk thats about 30". i have yet to gather some wood for races but im going to get that done Wednesday or thursday. 



chucker said:


> I have 1 big ole oak log for cookies/boring @ 28" to 38" over 100" long...



if your able have your log tag along with you


----------



## mn man (Apr 7, 2015)

i know bikemike.... Maybe i'll get lucky and they will show up friday before i make the journey up north


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 7, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> ~Paging SnuffBandit~
> What do you got for a head count? Enough timber lined up for cutting? Need any help on Friday?
> Anything else needed?



i might be out behind the shop on friday after my grandparents are home and i help unload their van. ill be cutting race wood


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

Make shure you have some 2x2 for the poulan lol


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Make shure you have some 2x2 for the poulan lol


Yeah it also sports a 20 inch bar


----------



## mn man (Apr 7, 2015)

snuffbandit... any good hotels in the area? i've been reading reviews and either all of them are crap or it's just snobs staying there that think it should be a palace...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

mn man said:


> snuffbandit... any good hotels in the area? i've been reading reviews and either all of them are crap or it's just snobs staying there that think it should be a palace...


Tent?


----------



## mn man (Apr 7, 2015)

This is a "Business" trip for me lol..... so the hotel is a write off


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

mn man said:


> This is a "Business" trip for me lol..... so the hotel is a write off


You bringing all ur saws on ur home page pic


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 7, 2015)

mn man said:


> snuffbandit... any good hotels in the area? i've been reading reviews and either all of them are crap or it's just snobs staying there that think it should be a palace...



I know the super 8 has had alot of renovations done last summer as I helped with alot of them it's a nice hotel and the guy who runs it is a decent guy


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 7, 2015)

Confirming that the Super8 has been renovated. It's about 1 1/2 miles from the GTG site. There's also a bigger motel in in Motley about 7 miles away. Good cafe's right next to each one.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Confirming that the Super8 has been renovated. It's about 1 1/2 miles from the GTG site. There's also a bigger motel in in Motley about 7 miles away. Good cafe's right next to each one.


Sounds good cafe that is. Mmmm foood


----------



## mn man (Apr 7, 2015)

bikemike said:


> You bringing all ur saws on ur home page pic


Yes and the taken apart 2101xp


----------



## chucker (Apr 7, 2015)

here's the cookie/boring log.. 28" x100"x32" red oak


----------



## bikemike (Apr 7, 2015)

chucker said:


> here's the cookie/boring log.. 28" x100"x32" red oakView attachment 417758


Nice pile in the background.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 7, 2015)

that's one heck of a oak bolt. do you mill any of that chucker?


----------



## chucker (Apr 7, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> that's one heck of a oak bolt. do you mill any of that chucker?


a friend has a mill when I need something milled... other wise no but thought of trying maybe with a band saw wood miser ....


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 7, 2015)

got a couple logs drug up for racing this evening. 2 black ash 18"-14" and 3 polar


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 8, 2015)

is that your 272 on the trailer? must see more photos, full wrap, large dog, tsumura


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 8, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> is that your 272 on the trailer? must see more photos, full wrap, large dog, tsumura



it is the 272 shes sporting the 33" L&T tsumura and my custom made dawg


----------



## mn man (Apr 8, 2015)

Hotel is booked, 2101 parts ordered and fingers crossed they come friday, saws are all running good... all i have to do is sharpen the chains and load everything up. If you need help friday evening with something, i should be in staples around 7pm.


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 8, 2015)

ill be out getting the rest of the cottonwood and race logs during the week Friday will be getting logs set up and positioned. your welcome to come out then ill mostlikly be setting up till dark.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Apr 8, 2015)

Off to the airport to start my b-day weekend in Nashville. Have fun and be safe. jonsered raket will be bringing some of our collection along-also some swag from the Dolmar "goodie bag"


----------



## chucker (Apr 8, 2015)

flyboy553 said:


> subscribing. I'm in, lord willin' and the creek don't rise
> 
> Ted


!! were in a dry spell ted !! so there's no reason the creek should rise??? lol see you there friend......


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 8, 2015)

Have fun in Nashville! Looking forward to seeing everyone at your open house next weekend.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 8, 2015)

WetGunPowder said:


> Off to the airport to start my b-day weekend in Nashville. Have fun and be safe. jonsered raket will be bringing some of our collection along-also some swag from the Dolmar "goodie bag"


Have a great trip and enjoy Music City! Next time I go there I plan to spend a week.

6 fresh quarts of oil in the truck, next couple days will be checking, sharpening, and loading saws. I plan to leave here about 7 and be there 10ish.


----------



## mn man (Apr 8, 2015)

I even switched my wedding cake testing appointment on the 18th so i can go to that darn open house lol.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 8, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> Have fun in Nashville! Looking forward to seeing everyone at your open house next weekend.


I was hoping to go to the open house but a change in jobs wife in school put a possible stop to that


----------



## bikemike (Apr 8, 2015)

I have 2 to 3 more chains to touch up and saws will be coming as is


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 8, 2015)

Adam how much room is there in the gtg trailer? Looking for a saw count is all.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 8, 2015)

Ill have 20 or so, im sure andy will have 10-15. Derrick will have 7 or 8 in trailer (hes driving seperate with wes) kevin derrick will have 4 or 5 and dieselfitter prob will have atleast 2 i know of. What are you bringing?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 8, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have 20 or so, im sure andy will have 10-15. Derrick will have 7 or 8 in trailer (hes driving seperate with wes) kevin derrick will have 4 or 5 and dieselfitter prob will have atleast 2 i know of. What are you bringing?


Ummm not near as many you


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 8, 2015)

Sad part is i feel bad for leaving alot of others behind.


----------



## mn man (Apr 8, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Ummm not near as many you


^^^^ +1 ^^^^^^


----------



## bikemike (Apr 8, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Ill have 20 or so, im sure andy will have 10-15. Derrick will have 7 or 8 in trailer (hes driving seperate with wes) kevin derrick will have 4 or 5 and dieselfitter prob will have atleast 2 i know of. What are you bringing?


Better bring the hot rod husky. Im stoked to se that run a couple cuts


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 8, 2015)

There will be a few hotrods, honestly there is some wicked fast saws attending between some of these people. Dont let the worksaws fool ya, they are the ones that always start lol


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 8, 2015)

I was thinking 7 or 8. Leaving several home.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 8, 2015)

Sounds good duane, should be a good time


----------



## bikemike (Apr 8, 2015)

From working on bike engines im sure woods saws will be easy to distinguish


----------



## bikemike (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah il be leaving 5 am sat morning so il be there about 8 30 ish with some saws and smoked pork


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 8, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> ill be out getting the rest of the cottonwood and race logs during the week Friday will be getting logs set up and positioned. your welcome to come out then ill mostlikly be setting up till dark.


I took all of Friday off so let me know.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 8, 2015)

I changed oil in the truck, mixed some saw gas, gather tools to bring, set chaps, gloves, muffs out made a list for everything else. Um let's see what am I forgetting? 
Ah yes sunglasses to look cool throwing all them chips.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 8, 2015)

Not to get ahead of ourselves but next year we gotta get some saw reps involved. I think the chainsaw carver at the tall timber days is a dolmar dealer that I think lives around brainerd. And I deal a lot with l&m supply that are both stihl and husky dealers. If all goes good this weekend I imagine it wouldn't be hard to convince some dealers to show up and bring their new lineups. Just thinking and dreaming


----------



## Philbert (Apr 8, 2015)

A few years back, the Jonsered rep showed up at a GTG at TreeMonkey's. His folks were dealers.

Philbert


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 9, 2015)

For next year I could try to arrange for ace in brainerd to join as they are efco husky and jonsered dealer. Only place near who sell huskys bigger than 60cc lol


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 9, 2015)

I completely forgot about that open house. Could someone point me in the direction of the tread or pm me the details on it?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> A few years back, the Jonsered rep showed up at a GTG at TreeMonkey's. His folks were dealers.
> 
> Philbert


I think he retired when Tilton lost Jred. Cool guy, might see him at Boyds' next weekend. I think he stopped just to hang out last year.


snuffbandit said:


> I completely forgot about that open house. Could someone point me in the direction of the tread or pm me the details on it?


Boyd's Outdoor Power. A half mile or so south of downtown metropolitan Dresser WI. Next Saturday the 18th. Shop normally opens at 8 on Sat. Festivities till ?

930 State Rd 35 Dresser WI 54009 







I'll eat turkey bacon if it takes me 20 minutes to get there from here...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> Not to get ahead of ourselves but next year we gotta get some saw reps involved. I think the chainsaw carver at the tall timber days is a dolmar dealer that I think lives around brainerd. And I deal a lot with l&m supply that are both stihl and husky dealers. If all goes good this weekend I imagine it wouldn't be hard to convince some dealers to show up and bring their new lineups. Just thinking and dreaming


Hope its not all auto tune and non tunable stuff. I like carbs.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> I think he retired when Tilton lost Jred. Cool guy, might see him at Boyds' next weekend. I think he stopped just to hang out last year.
> 
> Boyd's Outdoor Power. A half mile or so south of downtown metropolitan Dresser WI. Next Saturday the 18th. Shop normally opens at 8 on Sat. Festivities till ?
> 
> ...


It is wisconsin might have a few good cheese curd shops


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 9, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Hope its not all auto tune and non tunable stuff. I like carbs.



not all of the saws they have are AT they got a few with real carbs on em yet


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 9, 2015)

Is there a grill available for use?


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 9, 2015)

i can bring my grill if you want to use it andy


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is there a grill available for use?


Arnt you the geeks that also do wood carvings?


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 9, 2015)

Andy just makes stools.........often


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Andy just makes stools.........often


Oh ok yeah i need to make many more for my family and fire pit. Hubby wife and 7 kids yep i got a big fire pit


----------



## chucker (Apr 9, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> For next year I could try to arrange for ace in brainerd to join as they are efco husky and jonsered dealer. Only place near who sell huskys bigger than 60cc lol


the brainerd "ACE TEAM" of nick, store manager dan, assistant mang. withthe small engin tech. keith go the extra mile to make sure your needs are covered to your satisfaction!! no complaints from this customer!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 9, 2015)

bikemike said:


> It is wisconsin might have a few good cheese curd shops


Bringing some with. Not curds, but they are the "good stuff". Coveted by saw nuts from at least 4 states.


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 9, 2015)

I will grab some curds from the dairy. A little variety is always good.


----------



## mn man (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll be bringing my stock of unopened, expired chips and hostess doughnuts from my gas station for people to eat if they'd like.... usually i give them to the niece's, and nephew's but the backroom is starting to fill up so i gotta get rid of them...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

Bet they love there uncle


mn man said:


> I'll be bringing my stock of unopened, expired chips and hostess doughnuts from my gas station for people to eat if they'd like.... usually i give them to the niece's, and nephew's but the backroom is starting to fill up so i gotta get rid of them...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> I will grab some curds from the dairy. A little variety is always good.


To bad there wont be a chainsaw powered deep fryer for those


----------



## Philbert (Apr 9, 2015)

Take lots of photos guys, and have a good time! Sorry I will miss this one.

Philbert


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Take lots of photos guys, and have a good time! Sorry I will miss this one.
> 
> Philbert


Il be equipped with a go pro for some you tube action. On unique saws hot rods and races


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Take lots of photos guys, and have a good time! Sorry I will miss this one.
> 
> Philbert


That sucks hope to meet you some other time


----------



## svk (Apr 9, 2015)

Philbert said:


> Take lots of photos guys, and have a good time! Sorry I will miss this one.
> 
> Philbert


Same here. We have two soccer games and two ball field cleanups otherwise I'd be there.


----------



## MOE (Apr 9, 2015)

My dad pieced together a pioneer p60 out of parts to bring to the get together. Its a p60 with p62 top end and p42 flywheel and ignition. He's a kid with a new toy. He'll be bringing a nice jred 910 a small echo and a half dozen parts saws to sell.


----------



## old guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh crap, I just looked out the window, ITS SNOWING AGAIN!!!

John


----------



## mn man (Apr 9, 2015)

im debating on going to my dealer before i come up and getting a 372 x-torq, or seeing whats for sale on saturday, or even waiting for the open house on the 18th even though he's not a husky dealer... suggestions?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

svk said:


> Same here. We have two soccer games and two ball field cleanups otherwise I'd be there.


Unlike button. Were is it at lol


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

mn man said:


> im debating on going to my dealer before i come up and getting a 372 x-torq, or seeing whats for sale on saturday, or even waiting for the open house on the 18th even though he's not a husky dealer... suggestions?


372 xp air injection. I have ran that saw in big sugar maple and it was a beast.


----------



## mn man (Apr 9, 2015)

read my post in the chainsaw forum bikemike...


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 9, 2015)

I couldn't suggest any new saw because I don't own any.
My suggestion would be to find a decent older saw in the mid 60 to 70 cc range and build you self a bad ace firewood saw you'll appreciate it more and learn something more about our hobby and save some mocho denairo.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

New saws are not built as tough as older saws maybe more economical. but tough nahhh. Too much plastic and bs.


----------



## mn man (Apr 9, 2015)

thats one reason i wanna wait and see if there is something up there that i want/would like better


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

mn man said:


> read my post in the chainsaw forum bikemike...


Well i read the post on this page and you said any suggestions. Yeah thats my suggestion not too big not to small not to weak its just a powerful saw i wish i owned one


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 9, 2015)

mn man said:


> im debating on going to my dealer before i come up and getting a 372 x-torq, or seeing whats for sale on saturday, or even waiting for the open house on the 18th even though he's not a husky dealer... suggestions?


He sells their sexier red sisters. Or run my 7300 Saturday and pi ck up a Dolmar while you're there.


----------



## old guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Iv'e got an older 372xp with a 24" bar fer when the red oak gits over 30".

John


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> He sells their sexier red sisters. Or run my 7300 Saturday and pi ck up a Dolmar while you're there.


Is that cheep than husky for the same saw


----------



## bikemike (Apr 9, 2015)

Well you all got me beat. I got a clamshell poulan that runs ok for a 46cc. Best part is i maybe have a 100 into it after i bought 2 carlton chains for it. But it sounds cool like a lil mx bike


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 9, 2015)

There will be a few 372's at the gtg. Mine was fun to run before I let tree monkey play with. Now it is a pissed off beast that leaves you smiling all day!


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 9, 2015)

Cheese curds in the fridge and fresh batch of jerky in the dryer. Going to smell good in the house in the morning.


----------



## svk (Apr 9, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> There will be a few 372's at the gtg. Mine was fun to run before I let tree monkey play with. Now it is a pissed off beast that leaves you smiling all day!


Glad I'm not coming or I'd need to buy one once I tried it


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 9, 2015)

We might not be a husky dealer but we have the same saw in red. You could get a 7910 for about the same price too. Mn man i can bring a new saw if you wanna buy one.


----------



## chucker (Apr 9, 2015)

svk said:


> Glad I'm not coming or I'd need to buy one once I tried it


the 2171 is the same as the 372xp with out the extra power of the orange saw, it has the mp for "more power" in jonsered power... steve, you can try mine out on Wednesday along with the 390 xp not a lot of difference (71cc to 88 cc).


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Is that cheep than husky for the same saw


Jreds tend to run 20-30 higher than Huskies. Not sure why. I buy the "other" German saws when I buy new.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

5R-INC said:


> View attachment 418285
> Cheese curds in the fridge and fresh batch of jerky in the dryer. Going to smell good in the house in the morning. View attachment 418286


Ohhh cajun looks good


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

i do like the dolmar's, and if the 7910 wasn't around 1.5 lbs heavier then the 372xp id definately go dolmar. The jred is heavier by almost a pound for the "same" saw so thats out. stihl places around here suck so they are all out. so i'll be smart and wait and look at new ones after this weekend...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

Im shure youl find something of interest new or used.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone bringing paper plates and forks? Dont think napkins will be needed if the food is finger lickin good


----------



## chucker (Apr 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Anyone bringing paper plates and forks? Dont think napkins will be needed if the food is finger lickin good


mike, a good woodsman always has an extra shirt pocket or sleeve to wipe with. you should be able to relate to that when needing an emergency survival kit on the run.... lol


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

i'll bring the forks and paper plates.... figured i should bring something to contribute


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

The 372 and 2172 are the same weight. Unless your thinking of a pre Xtorq 372. In that case good luck finding one new.


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 10, 2015)

chucker said:


> the brainerd "ACE TEAM" of nick, store manager dan, assistant mang. withthe small engin tech. keith go the extra mile to make sure your needs are covered to your satisfaction!! no complaints from this customer!



i have to agree with ya there they are very helpful folks over there!



mn man said:


> im debating on going to my dealer before i come up and getting a 372 x-torq, or seeing whats for sale on saturday, or even waiting for the open house on the 18th even though he's not a husky dealer... suggestions?



also look into a 576AT or its older brother 575xp


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

im just going off of each of their websites (per husqvarna the "372 is 13.4 excl cutting equipment"), (per Jonesered the "2172 is 14.1 excl cutting equipment")...


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

372 xtorq is 14.1 on there website. Atleast thats what i read. Like i said you must be reading the pre xtorq model.


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

http://www.husqvarna.com/us/products/professional-chainsaws/372-xp/


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Thats pre xtorq. Good luck finding a new one.


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks for the info, good to know


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/4970617903.html
Debating on picking this up too on my way up today... Before i was a member on this site i though my dolmar 510 was a lot of money, and since joining here i've gotten 3 more saws and one was twice the price of what i origionally thought was a lot for a saw. I'm glad this site is here to ask my questions and get educated answers from people who own the saw or have used one. Darn craigslist down here never really has anything but stihls and this one darn mac that the guy updates every other day for the past 8 months. so this one is appealing to me after reading on different threads here that its a beast and reliable.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

More snow right now here in plymouth mn. Wtf! 

I'll have an 034 for sale. 028 wb for sale. 036 parts saw for sale. Few others will be willing to sell if there is interest.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

With all the recent snow firewood sales should sky rocket! Holy chit batman


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Thats about right for a 621 MN Man. Good old saws that do their job well!


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

just called boyds outdoor power in dresser, wi about their open house... its from 9am-3pm...


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

jonsered racket.... Are you a dealer? or just have a lot of saws?


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

I know i work there lol. It should be a good time as long as the weather cooperates. I know there will be good food and good people.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Did anyone find any nametags for tomorrow?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

I was gonna make a shirt that said....mortalitool if your wondering. Saws for sale under it.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

What you got for sale?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> What you got for sale?


Me?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> What you got for sale?


Stop it!!! You don't NEED anymore saws!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

And what do you have for sale?


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 10, 2015)

i think i can source up name tags


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe 2x stihl 028. 034. 036 parts saw. Maybe an 038. Echo cs-300 top handle. Look for the dude in a Subaru.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Duck tape and a sharpie works for name tags.....just saying


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Duck tape and a sharpie works for name tags.....just saying


What do you think I am, some sorta redneck?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> What do you think I am, some sorta redneck?


Well aren't we all? Haha


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Well aren't we all? Haha


Not me. I just like to play with chainsaws, fix up old trucks, and shoot guns.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Not me. I just like to play with chainsaws, fix up old trucks, and shoot guns.


Haha nice!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

chucker said:


> mike, a good woodsman always has an extra shirt pocket or sleeve to wipe with. you should be able to relate to that when needing an emergency survival kit on the run.... lol


Pant legs and front of shirt for me. Makes me look like i did something too


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 10, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Duck tape and a sharpie works for name tags.....just saying



great minds think alike haha i was thinking about just using duct tape


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Pant legs and front of shirt for me. Makes me look like i did something too


I'm usually not wearing any pants.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

mn man said:


> http://rmn.craigslist.org/for/4970617903.html
> Debating on picking this up too on my way up today... Before i was a member on this site i though my dolmar 510 was a lot of money, and since joining here i've gotten 3 more saws and one was twice the price of what i origionally thought was a lot for a saw. I'm glad this site is here to ask my questions and get educated answers from people who own the saw or have used one. Darn craigslist down here never really has anything but stihls and this one darn mac that the guy updates every other day for the past 8 months. so this one is appealing to me after reading on different threads here that its a beast and reliable.


Cosmetically looks like it was worked and maintained. Plus lots of metal to powder coar or paint to make it one of a kind Saw with attitude


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> More snow right now here in plymouth mn. Wtf!
> 
> I'll have an 034 for sale. 028 wb for sale. 036 parts saw for sale. Few others will be willing to sell if there is interest.


Why the ohh34. That is stihls 2nd highest rpm saw stock at 14.500 rpm it would be a awesome ported saw. Mine will have that done one day when i get a small 1/8inch right angle grinder then i can finish the 026 too


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I'm usually not wearing any pants.


Shorts n flip flops like stihlwontstart guy that was on this site?


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Shorts n flip flops like stihlwontstart guy that was on this site?


Assless chaps and steel toe shoes.


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 10, 2015)

Andy you are on a roll today lol. Boyd is on vacation so Adam get to play on the internet all morning lol. Not sure but I think there are some people getting excited for tomorrow


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> i have to agree with ya there they are very helpful folks over there!
> 
> 
> 
> also look into a 576AT or its older brother 575xp


Not the auto tune crap yuckkk. Tunable carbs for me. Im old fashion tho.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Why the ohh34. That is stihls 2nd highest rpm saw stock at 14.500 rpm it would be a awesome ported saw. Mine will have that done one day when i get a small 1/8inch right angle grinder then i can finish the 026 too


Great saw. I just don't want to keep it. Have 2 many saws. Need funding for more saws to build.


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 10, 2015)

If anybody has a 07 stihl with a good jug and slug bring it I would like to to get mine running. Also i have wiring and coil issues on my jonsered 90. Does a 621 have the same coil and wiring?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> What do you think I am, some sorta redneck?


My work friends would call me a redneck. Id tell them im a rebel my tahoe dont have big wheels. And no antlers on everything. So we came to the conclusion that im a rebelneck. Im happy with that


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone have any 1129 series flywheels? 

(029, 310, 039 etc )


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 10, 2015)

Moooooooom!

Are we there yet???


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

Just got my last poulan chain sharpened. Hopefully thats the last chain that needs to get sharpened. Il know as saws get loaded into the van


----------



## old guy (Apr 10, 2015)

I just loaded 5, the little green one is cowering amongst all the orange.

John


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

More power in the back of the van than under the hood. And maybe another 2 saws to go


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Dibs on running your piped Poulan mike.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 10, 2015)

mn man said:


> im debating on going to my dealer before i come up and getting a 372 x-torq, or seeing whats for sale on saturday, or even waiting for the open house on the 18th even though he's not a husky dealer... suggestions?


Stopped at Boyds today to get a couple things and bs w Jred Racket, there's a used 372 on the shelf there right now, 395 price tag on it.


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 10, 2015)

I will be there somewhere around 9-ish. Bringing a few saws to sell if possible: 920 Jred, 670 Jred, 621Jred, and an Echo cst610evl, which is a twin cylinder saw. Plus a 930 Jred that I don't think I have the ability to sell. It's just too pretty. And, it only has about 30 seconds of run time on a NOS piston and rings!
Also bringing a friend along who is a Jred guru! 

Ted


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 10, 2015)

Are we there yet.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> Are we there yet.


I wish next year may have to do a warm weather camp out and il bring a smoker and oh yeah thawing Out the smoked pork too if you like mustard bbq sauce or sirachi sauce then you all will need to bring condiments


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 10, 2015)

I will be there tomorrow with saws but have had zero time to make chili.
By the looks of the forecast, hot soup should not be needed 65* and sunny sounds more like grillin weather


----------



## chucker (Apr 10, 2015)

I will have for sale a jonsered 625/670 and a mac110 ... also some old bars small an large mount even a couple pooolawns for them in need?


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> Stopped at Boyds today to get a couple things and bs w Jred Racket, there's a used 372 on the shelf there right now, 395 price tag on it.


is it the x-torq version or the older one thats 13.4 lbs like their site says


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Its the older version


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

any way u can bring it and there'd b a 95% chance i'd buy it....


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

now that im staples at my hotel i was debating on bringing in my saws and sharpening all of them... lol


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

only about 12 more to load


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

I cant make it to the shop before we leave, i can set it aside till the open house though


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

nice setup


----------



## bikemike (Apr 10, 2015)

mn man said:


> now that im staples at my hotel i was debating on bringing in my saws and sharpening all of them... lol


Sharp saw is a safe saw


----------



## 5R-INC (Apr 10, 2015)

Looks like you still have a little room in there. I have 9 in the truck now but don't need to bring them all if there isn't room.


----------



## mn man (Apr 10, 2015)

that would be great... maybe i'll convince the fiance to take a "scenic drive" to dresser wi one of the weekdays coming up


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Duane we can take some bars off and be just fine. And mn man youd be better saying scenic taylors falls and then just magically end up in dresser at a saw shop.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Made a pit stop on the way home from work today. Filled the subaru to the top with good stuff tomorrow. Cya then


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Whats the husky on far right?


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

51 and 32 husky


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Any good?


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

Great saws when they run, poor intake boot design that plagued them though. If she isnt cooked id be interested.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 10, 2015)

Cool. Let's take a look at it tomorrow.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

I always bring a saw into my hotel room. Even been known to snuggle with them.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 10, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Great saws when they run, poor intake boot design that plagued them though. If she isnt cooked id be interested.


You think there will be room to bring more home? Heck I might just go throw a few more in the trailer right now.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 10, 2015)

I believe we had 47 saws on way back from iowa


----------



## Jakers (Apr 11, 2015)

I will be bringing a lightly used stihl 441c and a mild ported dolmar 7300 for sale or trade tomorrow. If anyone has a new to lightly used stihl 460 or 461 I'd be interested


----------



## old guy (Apr 11, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I always bring a saw into my hotel room. Even been known to snuggle with them.


That's the only thing I don't like about full chisel chain it cuts up the pajamas.


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2015)

Y'all have fun today.


----------



## sgrizz (Apr 11, 2015)

hope the weather is going to be good for everyone and have fun and a safe day.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

It was 21° here this morning. Sky seems to be fairly clear and we're supposed to get to 64°. Should be a good day.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

Morning chainsaw fans.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

Less than a hour away. Save some wood for me so dont have to noodle cookies


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

Anywhere to get stihl oil mix in the area?


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally loaded up, 7910, 6100, ms150 and the big old David Bradley 360 that's for sale.
Have to find a new chain for the 6100 on the way through Brainerd.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

M & M express off 10 on big lake might have what you need. Just stopped and grabbed oil mix


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

In big lake sorry typo


----------



## GMAK (Apr 11, 2015)

Brother and I are on our way!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 11, 2015)

Had to stop for a chain
Also grabbed some oil just in case


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 11, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Anywhere to get stihl oil mix in the area?



Got some for you if you can't find any


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks! Found some on my way


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting fired up!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sgrizz (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures sarah. Looking forward to more later on.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)

If you're gonna try a saw for the first time, why not this one!! Way to go, Kristi(is that how you spell it?)


----------



## GMAK (Apr 11, 2015)

Bro and I just left the event. Had a great time and it was cool to meet everyone. 

Thanks again snuffbandit for hosting! Already looking forward to next year!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)

More pics... Stoolmaker can't come to a gtg & not make a stool!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)

This was a cool addition to the day! A sugar glider that Pete brought. [emoji106]


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

Great pictures Sarah. Had to cut out early. My ear was killing me. Didn't figure on that much noise in one session. Had a good time. Having a beer or two just down the road/hwy.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Apr 11, 2015)

Just left and havin a cold one (or 2) at "Lefty's " downtown Staples.
Had a great time. Was fun to see some familiar faces again and meet a few new people.
Thanks again to our host and his family for allowing all us hoodlums to have our fun today.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)

One last gtg post... A quick video... [emoji3]
Kristi running her first saw!!:


----------



## GMAK (Apr 11, 2015)

mortalitool said:


>


Holy crap; I'm internet famous! That 084 was awesome, thanks for letting me run it Randy, (295 Tramp)!


----------



## old guy (Apr 11, 2015)

Always frendly people at chainsaw get togethers,today was no exception. Good times.

John


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who came out today! Had a great time and learned alot! Hopefully there will be a next time! ( most likely will be)


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

BugaBoots said:


> That's no further than i have driven in the past for some. I would have to wait till closer to the date to give a definate answer as that is a little far out for me to say ya or nay yet.


There was a fancy Poulan® there today. Rumor has it, you owned it. Impressive saw. You were supposed to pick it up today.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> I'm working it out with another co worker to swap days. I'll know closer to the date for sure.
> But I definitely want to be there. Hopefully I'll get my 084 cylinders back from mastermind and I'll bring the 084.
> I'll bring the PM1000, fully rebuilt olympyk 980, 281, 262, ms440 and my hopefully soon to be running contra lighting.


The Contra® ran and ran well.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Apr 11, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> Thanks to everyone who came out today! Had a great time and learned alot! Hopefully there will be a next time! ( most likely will be)




Thanks for putting this all together, had a great time. These GTG'S are always a good time. Who'd a thunk that chainsaws could bring together such a bunch of good people. Hope you all can make it down to one of our races this summer at one on the county fairs.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 11, 2015)

I had a great time today! Nice to see old friends and new ones. Alot more saws than I expected to see. Some cool old saws made an appearance along with some screamers. I believe i saw 3 people make their first cut with a chainsaw. Thanks to everyone that came and made it a good event. Thanks snuff bandit for making it happen and everyone that brought food it was delicious!


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks snuff bandit for putting this together. It was my first gtg and won't be my last. Met a lot of nice guys and gals. Great people, great saws, great food. First time running a ported saw. First time running a race saw. Lots of firsts today. Ran the biggest saw of my life thanks to randy and his 084av.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> I had a great time today! Nice to see old friends and new ones. Alot more saws than I expected to see. Some cool old saws made an appearance along with some screamers. I believe i saw 3 people make their first cut with a chainsaw. Thanks to everyone that came and made it a good event. Thanks snuff bandit for making it happen and everyone that brought food it was delicious!


Man can you make a saw run! Ever thought about sellin' your secrets to the snowmobile boys?


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 11, 2015)

I had a great time. It was nice to meet many of you and now put a face with the online user name. 
Thank you Snuffbandit for hosting the event. And thanks to those who shared the delicious food. I was starving and the hot food really hit the spot.


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 11, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Man can you make a saw run! Ever thought about sellin' your secrets to the snowmobile boys?


No secrets here, ive learned from others mostly. Its all about trying different things and seeing what works for you. If it wasnt for gtgs I wouldnt know what i know. I appreciate the compliment though, hope bugaboots likes his poooolon. It currently is faster than any 50cc saw i own.[emoji26]


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> No secrets here, ive learned from others mostly. Its all about trying different things and seeing what works for you. If it wasnt for gtgs I wouldnt know what i know. I appreciate the compliment though, hope bugaboots likes his poooolon. It currently is faster than any 50cc saw i own.[emoji26]



Every saw you pulled out made me smile. That Poulan made giggle. Unreal. Anyone still around town looking for a beer drinking place with a big back yard let me know. I have room for sleepovers.


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2015)

dieselfitter said:


> I had a great time. It was nice to meet many of you and now put a face with the online user name.
> Thank you Snuffbandit for hosting the event. And thanks to those who shared the delicious food. I was starving and the hot food really hit the spot.


Run over anybody today?


----------



## chucker (Apr 11, 2015)

"THANKS" snuff for the singing in my ears from all them fine tuned bumble bees.... lots of toys were displayed today for a great hobby!


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

We're having a bit of a forest/brush fire here this evening. If you're not from around here take a look to your north. There are planes and 'copters making their rounds. Not sure of the severity but its attracting a lot of attention.


----------



## dieselfitter (Apr 11, 2015)

wendell said:


> Run over anybody today?


No... only because NW Steve drove. Sooner or later, I will get you under my wheels.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

Had a awesome time today il have more vids soon burnt up my data


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 11, 2015)

A large thank you for the man of the day Snuff Bandit and his family. You guys are great host.
It hasn't quite sunk in as to the fun factor level I had today. I have to admit for my first GTG I was blown away
with all the saws I seen today. Great people, great food, and the greatest fun I've had in a long time.
There was a lot of CAD in the town of Staples today. Snuffbandit you know you throw a heck of a GTG when the cops and the newspaper
knows what was going on there. All I can say is I hope it happens again and I would like to attend more.
Moe I think you father has CAD. It was a pleasure to meet him and all you guys and gals. It couldn't have been a better day
the weather was great and nobody got hurt.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

I waited too patiently to se the tree monkey 026 run and it was fun gettin waxed by it. I got some work to do and a few race chains to build


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

Misses the smell of nitro methane fuel


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 11, 2015)

I ran my 032 and 290 against ya. Left my 045 on the trailer. Good thing I did. Hadn't tried that chain until after I went lhome. It was terrible. 290 was the best cutter of the day for me.


----------



## wendell (Apr 11, 2015)

295 tramp said:


> A large thank you for the man of the day Snuff Bandit and his family. You guys are great host.
> It hasn't quite sunk in as to the fun factor level I had today. I have to admit for my first GTG I was blown away
> with all the saws I seen today. Great people, great food, and the greatest fun I've had in a long time.
> There was a lot of CAD in the town of Staples today. Snuffbandit you know you throw a heck of a GTG when the cops and the newspaper
> ...


Or, there is not much that ever happens in Staples. A more likely scenario, I believe.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

Yeah thanks snuffbandit it was a great time up there. Hope your skid loader help with the mess of chip and cookies. And to all you other guys it was a great time no drinking lots of saw swapping. The food was awesome too im looking forward to the next big gtg and hopefully my poulan and 026 might have a bit more work done by then. It was nice meeting yall in person


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 11, 2015)

Got back home, had a nap. 

It was worth every minute of the 7 hours or so in the truck today to hang with some old friends and meet some new ones.

Thanks again to every one that hekped put this on!


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> More pics... Stoolmaker can't come to a gtg & not make a stool!!


Big Giant Swords. Oh yeah big giant saws


----------



## bikemike (Apr 11, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> Thanks for putting this all together, had a great time. These GTG'S are always a good time. Who'd a thunk that chainsaws could bring together such a bunch of good people. Hope you all can make it down to one of our races this summer at one on the county fairs.


Keep us posted on the county. Date time for the races im sure we could all come out for mild to wild races. Id try to if the soccer team allows us to attend that


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 11, 2015)

Would be cool to see ya guys at the county fairs. Let us know when and where and all of us with CAD will be sure to show.


----------



## GMAK (Apr 11, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> We're having a bit of a forest/brush fire here this evening. If you're not from around here take a look to your north. There are planes and 'copters making their rounds. Not sure of the severity but its attracting a lot of attention.



My brother is on a fire department north of Verndale, he said 6 departments have been called to that fire. I hope they can get it under control soon. With this wind it can get ugly quick.


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 12, 2015)

Well comin home from my friends birthday party tonight on the north side of highway 10 and I didn't see any glow off to the south So I'm assuming they got almost all if not all of the fire under control thankfully.


----------



## flyboy553 (Apr 12, 2015)

I sure have a good time at these GTG's! Thanks Snuffbandit for hosting! You did a great job! And thanks to those who brought food to feed my fat butt!
So fun to see old friends and meet new ones who share the same passion. And really nice to see so many young men AND women who are in to this whole chainsawin' thing!

Ted


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah i worked some muscles i forgot i had running many different saw. Sittin out back listening to the birds and those dang woodpeckers drinkin my coffee and thinkin back to yesterday wondering why i haven't thought about anything like a chainsaw gtg. I had a great time. And andy dodgegeek you reminded of the Big Giant Swords show. Maybe discover channel might do a Big Giant Sawords show for you and ur pasta makin husky


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 12, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Keep us posted on the county. Date time for the races im sure we could all come out for mild to wild races. Id try to if the soccer team allows us to attend that


http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/231778/
Minnesota,Wisconsin,Iowa, Dakotas GTG's thread
If you haven't already, check into this thread.... All our events hit this one eventually...


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Apr 12, 2015)

That was a good time guys. Great food too. Always like playing in that big pine


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Would be cool to see ya guys at the county fairs. Let us know when and where and all of us with CAD will be sure to show.


Hey thanks for letting me run that piped saw of yours nice job on the pipe too


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 12, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/index.php?threads/231778/
> Minnesota,Wisconsin,Iowa, Dakotas GTG's thread
> If you haven't already, check into this thread.... All our events hit this one eventually...


Awesome info! I wrote it down and put it on the fridge! I'll have to do more reading on it. Can anyone enter? I may have to setup a stock saw with modified muffler! 

Thanks

Nick


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 12, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Awesome info! I wrote it down and put it on the fridge! I'll have to do more reading on it. Can anyone enter? I may have to setup a stock saw with modified muffler!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Yup! Anyone can come... [emoji12] we usually end up with a local or two who jumps in to play with one of our saw as well.


----------



## svk (Apr 12, 2015)

I will be on a camping trip otherwise I'd be there for sure.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

Site has been down all day almost would have been better if that happened yesterday


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 12, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Site has been down all day almost would have been better if that happened yesterday


You gotta cross the road. Saw hawg z dot com


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 12, 2015)

I like this place, but between the spam and dos attacks, I like the pig pen better.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> You gotta cross the road. Saw hawg z dot com


No chit huh cool


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 12, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Yup! Anyone can come... [emoji12] we usually end up with a local or two who jumps in to play with one of our saw as well.


Awesome! Do you just show up and sign up to race or how does that work? Thanks for the info!


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 12, 2015)

Saw hawg z is chitty! ( chitty in this tense = good )


----------



## wendell (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't think most of you are awesome enough to become members there but if you work hard, maybe someday you will be let in.

1 GTG less than 4 hours from your house does not a hawg member make.


----------



## mortalitool (Apr 12, 2015)

wendell said:


> I don't think most of you are awesome enough to become members there but if you work hard, maybe someday you will be let in.
> 
> 1 GTG less than 4 hours from your house does not a hawg member make.


"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## bikemike (Apr 12, 2015)

wendell said:


> I don't think most of you are awesome enough to become members there but if you work hard, maybe someday you will be let in.
> 
> 1 GTG less than 4 hours from your house does not a hawg member make.


Yeah i need a husky 372 to be cool


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 12, 2015)

wendell said:


> I don't think most of you are awesome enough to become members there but if you work hard, maybe someday you will be let in.
> 
> 1 GTG less than 4 hours from your house does not a hawg member make.


Glad I made 5 hours to Iowa then.














Honestly, I was worried about the new guys. They were all good people, I would invite everyone I met Sat to my house.


----------



## svk (Apr 12, 2015)

Did anyone try a few swings with either of the Leveraxe models?

If so please post your thoughts here. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-traveling-leveraxe-2-test-demo-thread.263669/


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 12, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Awesome! Do you just show up and sign up to race or how does that work? Thanks for the info!


Yup. Pretty much all there is to it. We'll post up details as they get closer on the Mn thread, both here & the other site. Also have a redneck saw racers fb page we try to keep up to date. So many places... [emoji15]


----------



## mn man (Apr 12, 2015)

I saw the 2 leveraxes leaning up against the jonsered trailer... but I didn't see them being used


----------



## bikemike (Apr 13, 2015)

Steve NW WI said:


> Glad I made 5 hours to Iowa then.
> 
> Glad to hear that. It was nice to be able to leave my saws out and not worry about them or tools missing.
> 
> ...


----------



## old guy (Apr 13, 2015)

wendell said:


> I don't think most of you are awesome enough to become members there but if you work hard, maybe someday you will be let in.
> 
> 1 GTG less than 4 hours from your house does not a hawg member make.


I sneaked in last year, I changed my name and nobody knows I'm there.

John


----------



## old guy (Apr 13, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Yeah i need a husky 372 to be cool


I thought you were cool, I didn't look down my 372 bar at you.

John


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey Moe does this guy look familiar ?
Giving my 3120xp a try.


Here's our host Snuffbandit giving it a workout to.


Snuffbandit with my Olympyk 980


----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 13, 2015)

Here's Andy cutting a slice of box elder with his monster Husky 2100 CD


I'm sorry to have forgot your names but I enjoyed visiting with you guys.


----------



## MOE (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh he mentioned the 3120.....a Few times. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## old guy (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't know I was that broad across the butt, next time try to get a better angle hey!


----------



## svk (Apr 14, 2015)

old guy said:


> I didn't know I was that broad across the butt, next time try to get a better angle hey!


Internet adds 20 lbs. don't fret lol


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey, snuffbandit... What was the newspaper that came out? Have they printed an article about your event yet? Do they have an on-line version?


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 18, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Hey, snuffbandit... What was the newspaper that came out? Have they printed an article about your event yet? Do they have an on-line version?


It's called "The Staples World". I know some content is available on the web without subscription. Maybe all of it is. I'll go see what I can find.


----------



## BugaBoots (Apr 18, 2015)

Really wish I could've made it, just didn't work out with spending some time with the family and getting ready for a work trip.

Sounds like that little poulan of mine was a real crowd pleaser.


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 20, 2015)

i think they are posting an article on the gtg sometime this week sarah


----------



## bikemike (Apr 20, 2015)

BugaBoots said:


> Really wish I could've made it, just didn't work out with spending some time with the family and getting ready for a work trip.
> 
> Sounds like that little poulan of mine was a real crowd pleaser.


Was that the black n yellow 50cc? Or the big old loud green monster?


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 20, 2015)

Black n yellow


----------



## bikemike (Apr 20, 2015)

jonsered raket said:


> Black n yellow


Yeah that a real saw for a poulan. Not the clam shell light weight crap


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 20, 2015)

Staples World comes out on Thursdays. Stay tuned. How many hours will that Pooooo-lan run before it needs a rebuild Racket?


----------



## bikemike (Apr 20, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Staples World comes out on Thursdays. Stay tuned. How many hours will that Pooooo-lan run before it needs a rebuild Racket?


If its anything like mine it wont die or wear out anytime soon or many gallons later


----------



## jonsered raket (Apr 20, 2015)

Long time, especially with a chrome bore. Its not built as a race saw, you could run it in the woods all day.......just not with my chain lol


----------



## bikemike (Apr 21, 2015)

Guys i was hoping to have this by the time the gtg happened. But now i got it. Old ryobi gas sazall it runs. Needs a good carb cleaning and id like to check the gear case for lube. 40 bucks and found out after that it is a high priced tool. On craigslist and ebay the cheepest one is 400 used up to 6 bills


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey BikeMike. I put a Stihl RS chain on the 032. I think I got something for you now.


----------



## mn man (Apr 24, 2015)

i think im gunna sell my husqvarna 2101 xp that is complete, but when i started to take it apart i saw a big gouge in the cylinder so i've decided to sell instead of trying to clean and get it running the way it should


. I'm gunna be driving from rochester, mn area to dresser, wi tomorrow morning if anyone is interested. Figured i'd put it on here to give u guys first chance, and it would be easier to deliver then to ship...


----------



## bikemike (Apr 25, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> View attachment 420909
> Hey BikeMike. I put a Stihl RS chain on the 032. I think I got something for you now.


Cool cant wait to se that beautiful machine again . Im stihl not done with my stihl 026 yet. But i do have a 6 doll hair echo 510 49cc clam that may make a good showing i dont have a dar chain and rim sprocket for it yet but it sounds really good


----------



## bikemike (Apr 25, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> View attachment 420909
> Hey BikeMike. I put a Stihl RS chain on the 032. I think I got something for you now.


I do say the old contra and your saw were 2 very nice looking saws


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah that Contra® of 295 Tramps was awesome. Huge power and ran the rpm's up too. Cut real nice. Surprised me. 106cc's Balls of Stihl.


----------



## bikemike (Apr 26, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> Yeah that Contra® of 295 Tramps was awesome. Huge power and ran the rpm's up too. Cut real nice. Surprised me. 106cc's Balls of Stihl.


Yeah he deleted the air governor and it turned that saw around


----------



## bikemike (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you 295 tramp for the $6 echo 
It will be run by my 10yr old son. Runs good with muff mod re shaped the intake port and open up transfer port a lil. Nothing wild but it snaps out quick now


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 26, 2015)

We made the paper! Tried loading a photo of the paper itself but was given a "file too large" warning. Must be something new after the shutdown/reboot. Jonsered Racket gets the award for front and center in the big photo.


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 26, 2015)

http://www.staplesworld.com/news/2015-04-23/News/Warren_Japke_organizes_chainsaw_swap_meet.html


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Apr 26, 2015)

GPX433Todd said:


> http://www.staplesworld.com/news/2015-04-23/News/Warren_Japke_organizes_chainsaw_swap_meet.html


Cool! Looks like it's non subscribers will have to wait till next month to read it, but I'm looking forward to that! [emoji2]


----------



## GPX433Todd (Apr 26, 2015)

I have it here in print, but can't load photos. SnuffBandit??


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 27, 2015)

ill take some photos of the paper for everyone and post them on here. wouldhave done it the day it came out but this weekend has been crazy busy.


----------



## snuffbandit (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## 295 tramp (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Snuffbandit for posting the article.
Did we make the police beat in the paper also?
Having time for it all to sink in from the GTG 
I know I had a great time and meeting everybody was great.
I know I'll be ready to meet again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 28, 2015)

mortalitool said:


> Awesome info! I wrote it down and put it on the fridge! I'll have to do more reading on it. Can anyone enter? I may have to setup a stock saw with modified muffler!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nick


Did someone say chainsaw races???



mortalitool said:


> "I have a potty mouth"



Priceless...



old guy said:


> I sneaked in last year, I changed my name and nobody knows I'm there.
> 
> John



Oh.. We know who you are John...


----------



## old guy (Apr 28, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Did someone say chainsaw races???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh crap!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 8, 2015)

Thought I would throw a copy on this thread just in case you folks hadn't seen it in the mn thread... Poop over there for more commentary... [emoji3] 

The Dodgegeeks invite you to our place for a wood-shed fillin mini-GTG!! 

Anyone is welcome, there is some nice, big wood to play with. We did this once before and had a blast working together! Camping welcome (plenty of room for tents/RV's), come and go as you please, food provided for whatever meal you're here for! (Tanger mall nearby if shopping distraction is needed.)

Come any time you want, we'll be here all day! 

This will be followed the next day by: 
Chainsaw Races At The Chisago County Fair- We'll be racing right after the parade. Anyone can come to watch it participate. We will Meet at the Dodgegeek's place to head up, we'll leave around 1, or head right up to the fairgrounds. Be there by 2 to get into our spot before the parade!! (This allows set up & walk around time before they start at 4:30)
Chisago county fairgrounds: 
905 W 4th St
Rush City, Minnesota 55069

(I may even have my "new" power wagon by then)


----------



## Jackofall (Nov 8, 2015)

mortalitool said:


>


Still have it? I have one I'm working on that only has 100 lbs compression... I'm not so sure that's enough to run.


----------



## mortalitool (Nov 8, 2015)

Jackofall said:


> Still have it? I have one I'm working on that only has 100 lbs compression... I'm not so sure that's enough to run.


Yep still have mine. Cool you have one too! Post up some pics if you can. If you look into the cylinder through the muffler does it show any scoring? 100 lbs is low. I'm not sure about these old beats but usually needs about 150 lbs to start 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackofall (Nov 8, 2015)

She is definitely a little scored... Not sure if I will be able to bring her back to life with that piston and jug. Great spark though after I cleaned up the points. At least that's what my hand said when I pulled it over while holding the plug wire! Here are some pictures of it at various stages of repair. I have heard of people repairing the piston and cylinder scoring with high temp epoxy and a light honing... If I can't find a parts saw with a good jug that's my next step. If that doesn't work then I will be looking for another one, I really want a runner!


----------



## bikemike (Nov 9, 2015)

Jackofall said:


> She is definitely a little scored... Not sure if I will be able to bring her back to life with that piston and jug. Great spark though after I cleaned up the points. At least that's what my hand said when I pulled it over while holding the plug wire! Here are some pictures of it at various stages of repair. I have heard of people repairing the piston and cylinder scoring with high temp epoxy and a light honing... If I can't find a parts saw with a good jug that's my next step. If that doesn't work then I will be looking for another one, I really want a runner!
> View attachment 459711
> View attachment 459713
> View attachment 459714
> View attachment 459715


Are the old homelite races going on this spring. That will be very loud lol


----------



## Jackofall (Nov 9, 2015)

bikemike said:


> Are the old homelite races going on this spring. That will be very loud lol


Loud isn't the word for it, currently it doesn't have anything blocking the exhaust port! I'm not certain they ever did... Just a spark arrest screen.


----------



## bikemike (Nov 12, 2015)

I have found the next vehicle for the dodgegeeks its perfect not to much rust.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Nov 12, 2015)

bikemike said:


> I have found the next vehicle for the dodgegeeks its perfect not to much rust.



Too muddy!!


----------



## bikemike (Nov 13, 2015)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Too muddy!!


 That's the best part. Don't have to worry about getting it dirty.


----------



## snuffbandit (Nov 22, 2015)

alrighty everyone. going to start a new thread for the springs gtg. will be posting shortly.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 22, 2015)

snuffbandit said:


> alrighty everyone. going to start a new thread for the springs gtg. will be posting shortly.


Post a link here?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Nov 22, 2015)

Link to new thread
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/central-mn-staples-mn-gtg-early-april.289161/


----------

